# the talkclassical project #1301-1400



## science

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:

Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are two works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules, to Trout for maintaining the lists and statistics, and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## science

This post and the following two present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #1200, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #1201:

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492

6.	Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40.	Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51.	Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65.	Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67.	Ravel: Shéhérazade
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81.	Chopin: Ballades
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)

96.	Chopin: Études
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99.	Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100.	Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105.	Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Études pour piano
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141.	Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152.	Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155.	Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157.	Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163.	Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125

166.	Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177.	Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180.	Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187.	Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
195.	Mahler: Rückert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
198.	Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Déserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
228.	Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les Élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Symphonic Variations

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543

246.	Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
265.	Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aida
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12

306.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
325.	Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
335.	Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
348.	Wagner: Tannhäuser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
357.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mládí (Youth)

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopédies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386.	Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171


----------



## science

401.	Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
404.	Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus, S.3

421.	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
423.	Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58

426.	Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
433.	Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a

436.	Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
440.	Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
443.	Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux, L 126
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
475.	Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

476.	Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
485.	Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakmé
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28

501.	Ravel: Boléro
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
507.	Dutilleux: Métaboles
508.	Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
515.	Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
522.	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533.	Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
534.	Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il Trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
544.	Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
562.	Debussy: Estampes, L 100
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
593.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
600.	Ravel: La Valse

601.	Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
602.	Byrd: Infelix ego
603.	Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
604.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
605.	Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D

606.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
607.	Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609.	Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
610.	Stravinsky: Agon

611.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
612.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
613.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
614.	Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615.	Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18

616.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617.	Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
618.	Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
619.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620.	Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
622.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
623.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624.	Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49

626.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627.	Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
628.	Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
629.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
630.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22

631.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634.	Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
635.	Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636.	Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
637.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
638.	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639.	Varèse: Ionisation
640.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
643.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
644.	Xenakis: Metastasis
645.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"

646.	Reich: Different Trains
647.	Berg: Lulu
648.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
649.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
650.	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651.	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
654.	Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
655.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656.	Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
657.	Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
658.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659.	Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
660.	Gombert: Magnificats

661.	Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
662.	Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
664.	Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
665.	Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72

666.	Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
667.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
668.	Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
670.	Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33

671.	Ligeti: Atmosphères
672.	Ives: Three Places in New England
673.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674.	Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
677.	Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
678.	Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
679.	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
680.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

681.	Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
682.	Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
683.	Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
684.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
685.	Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686.	Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687.	Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
688.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691.	Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
692.	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693.	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
694.	Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
695.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697.	Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
698.	Mozart: Horn Concertos
699.	Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700.	Bax: November Woods

701.	Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702.	Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
703.	Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704.	Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706.	Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
707.	Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
709.	Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
710.	Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711.	Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
712.	Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
713.	Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
714.	Orff: Carmina Burana
715.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42

716.	Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
717.	Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718.	Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
720.	Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721.	Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722.	Webern: Symphony, op. 21
723.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724.	Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
725.	Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"

726.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
727.	Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
728.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
729.	Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
730.	Satie: Gnossiennes

731.	Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732.	Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733.	Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
734.	Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
735.	Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736.	Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
737.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
738.	Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
739.	Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
740.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741.	Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
742.	Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
743.	Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
744.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
745.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466

746.	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
747.	Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
748.	Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
749.	Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750.	Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61

751.	Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
752.	Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
753.	Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
754.	Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755.	Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G

756.	Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
757.	Boito: Mefistofele
758.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759.	Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761.	Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762.	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765.	Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831

766.	Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768.	Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
769.	Satie: Embryons Desséchés
770.	Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
772.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774.	Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775.	Liszt: Totentanz, S.126

776.	Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
777.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
778.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779.	Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
780.	Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33

781.	Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
782.	Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
783.	Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
784.	Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785.	Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

786.	Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
787.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789.	Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790.	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791.	Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793.	Ives: Symphony #4
794.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
795.	Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796.	Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
798.	Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"


----------



## science

801.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802.	Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
803.	Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
804.	Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
805.	Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43

806.	Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
807.	Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
808.	Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120
809.	Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810.	Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"

811.	Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812.	Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
813.	Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
814.	Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
815.	Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58

816.	Revueltas: Sensemayá
817.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
818.	Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
819.	Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
820.	Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"

821.	Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822.	Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823.	Stockhausen: Stimmung
824.	Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
825.	Poulenc: Flute Sonata

826.	Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827.	Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
828.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
829.	Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
830.	Verdi: Don Carlos

831.	Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832.	Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
833.	Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
834.	Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835.	Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101

836.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837.	Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
838.	Copland: Symphony #3
839.	Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
840.	Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114

841.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842.	Khachaturian: Spartacus
843.	Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845.	Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

846.	Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
847.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
848.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
849.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850.	Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1

851.	Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
852.	Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
853.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
854.	Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855.	Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"

856.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
857.	Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858.	Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
859.	Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
860.	Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

861.	Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
862.	Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
863.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864.	Harris: Symphony #3
865.	Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

866.	Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867.	Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
868.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
869.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870.	Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40

871.	Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
872.	Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
874.	Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875.	Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

876.	Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
877.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878.	Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44
879.	Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880.	Rameau: Castor et Pollux

881.	Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
882.	Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
883.	Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
884.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885.	Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)

886.	Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887.	Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
888.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
889.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
890.	Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593

891.	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
892.	Schuman: Symphony #3
893.	Lutosławski: Symphony #4
894.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
895.	Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614

896.	Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
897.	Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898.	Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
899.	Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
900.	Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1

901.	Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
902.	Copland: Rodeo
903.	Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
904.	Rossini: La Cenerentola
905.	Pérotin: Sederunt Principes

906.	Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
907.	Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908.	Henze: El Cimarrón
909.	Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910.	Martinů: Field Mass

911.	Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
912.	Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
913.	Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914.	Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
915.	Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor

916.	Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917.	Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918.	Sor: Studies for Guitar
919.	Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
920.	Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60

921.	Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
922.	Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
923.	Salonen: Violin Concerto
924.	Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
925.	Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"

926.	Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
927.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
928.	Busoni: Doktor Faust
929.	Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
930.	Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38

931.	Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
932.	Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
933.	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934.	Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
935.	Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2

936.	Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
937.	Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938.	Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
939.	Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940.	Ives: Symphony #2

941.	Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943.	Fauré: Nocturnes
944.	Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945.	Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes

946.	Adams: Shaker Loops
947.	Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
948.	Chopin: Waltzes
949.	Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
950.	Ornstein: Piano Quintet

951.	Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952.	Telemann: Paris Quartets
953.	Janáček: Violin Sonata
954.	Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
955.	Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72

956.	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957.	Janáček: Jenůfa
958.	Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959.	Ravel: Sonatine
960.	Tavener: The Protecting Veil

961.	Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962.	Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963.	Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
964.	Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
965.	Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

966.	Kernis: Musica Celestis
967.	Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
968.	Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
969.	Bloch: Schelomo
970.	Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"

971.	Pärt: Berliner Messe
972.	Delibes: Coppélia
973.	Nyman: Water Dances
974.	Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"

976.	Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977.	Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978.	Crumb: Makrokosmos
979.	Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980.	Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music

981.	Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982.	Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
983.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984.	Janáček: Taras Bulba
985.	Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor

986.	Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988.	Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989.	Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990.	Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

991.	Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
992.	Andriessen: De Staat
993.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994.	Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995.	Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)

996.	Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
997.	Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
998.	Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999.	Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
1000.	Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

1001.	Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
1002.	Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
1003.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
1004.	Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005.	Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141

1006.	Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25
1007.	Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
1009.	Haydn: Symphony #93 in D
1010.	Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49

1011.	Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
1012.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013.	Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014.	Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
1015.	Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine

1016.	Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017.	Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018.	Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3
1019.	Anderson: Book of Hours
1020.	Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

1021.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
1023.	Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
1024.	Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025.	Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

1026.	Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027.	Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028.	Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1
1029.	Martinů: The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca
1030.	Fauré: Barcarolles

1031.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032.	Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
1033.	Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034.	Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035.	Adès: Asyla, op. 17

1036.	Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037.	Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038.	Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles
1039.	Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040.	Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis

1041.	Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens
1042.	Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
1043.	Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
1044.	Brahms: Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91
1045.	Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica

1046.	Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047.	Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048.	Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049.	Liszt: Consolations, S.172
1050.	Finzi: Eclogue, op. 10

1051.	Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052.	Arnold: Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053.	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
1054.	Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055.	Satie: Le Fils des étoiles

1056.	Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057.	Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058.	Copland: Quiet City
1059.	Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
1060.	Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini

1061.	Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7
1062.	Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063.	Glass: Satyagraha
1064.	Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065.	Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55

1066.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
1067.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068.	Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069.	Handel: Alcina, HWV 34
1070.	Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

1071.	Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072.	Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073.	Stravinsky: Threni
1074.	Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra "Symphony #3"
1075.	Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

1076.	Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo
1077.	Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
1078.	Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
1079.	Bellini: I Puritani
1080.	Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

1081.	Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082.	Massenet: Manon
1083.	Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084.	Biber: Battalia à 10
1085.	Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti

1086.	Borodin: Prince Igor
1087.	Bliss: A Colour Symphony, op. 24
1088.	Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089.	Albéniz: La Vega
1090.	Liszt: Orpheus, S.98

1091.	Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092.	Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093.	Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
1094.	Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
1095.	Schnittke: Choir Concerto

1096.	Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097.	Bridge: Oration
1098.	Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
1099.	Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
1100.	Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D

1101.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
1102.	Ullmann: Der Kaiser Von Atlantis
1103.	Lindberg: Kraft
1104.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105.	Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G minor

1106.	Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107.	Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
1108.	Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109.	Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110.	Hartmann: Concerto funèbre

1111.	Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
1112.	Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113.	Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114.	Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
1115.	Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60

1116.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
1117.	Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118.	Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
1119.	Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
1120.	Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678

1121.	Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1
1122.	Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123.	Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124.	Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125.	Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

1126.	Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127.	Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128.	Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129.	Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50

1131.	Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott In Seinen Reichen"
1132.	Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
1133.	Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134.	Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135.	Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48

1136.	Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137.	Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
1138.	Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139.	Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135
1140.	Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43

1141.	Varèse: Arcana
1142.	Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143.	Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144.	Barrios: La Catedral
1145.	Ostertag: All the Rage

1146.	Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147.	Schnittke: Requiem
1148.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
1149.	Adams: Harmonium
1150.	Janáček: In the Mists

1151.	Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152.	Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153.	Carter: String Quartet #3
1154.	Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
1155.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482

1156.	Bach, J.C.: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
1157.	Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
1158.	Honegger: Pacific 231
1159.	Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160.	Joplin: Treemonisha

1161.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D 664
1162.	Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor
1164.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165.	Walton: Cello Concerto

1166.	Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167.	Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z 629
1168.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
1169.	Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"

1171.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172.	Schein: Banchetto Musicale
1173.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
1174.	Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175.	Corigliano: Symphony #1

1176.	MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177.	Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
1178.	Field: Nocturnes
1179.	Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180.	Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices

1181.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183.	Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184.	Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
1185.	Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514

1186.	Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187.	Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
1188.	Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189.	Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
1190.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5

1191.	Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192.	Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193.	Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194.	Boulanger: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"
1195.	Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire

1196.	Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197.	Bantock: Celtic Symphony
1198.	Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
1199.	Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
1200.	Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70


----------



## science

1201.	Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202.	Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203.	Xenakis: Kottos
1204.	Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379/373a

1206.	Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207.	Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208.	Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani
1209.	Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
1210.	Leifs: Hekla, op. 52

1211.	Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212.	Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes
1213.	Cherubini: String Quartet #6 in A minor
1214.	Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215.	Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus

1216.	Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217.	Rubbra: Symphony #1, op. 44
1218.	Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
1219.	Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220.	Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées

1221.	Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
1222.	Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223.	Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224.	Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47
1225.	Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata

1226.	Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
1227.	Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228.	Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
1229.	Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230.	Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3

1231.	Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
1232.	Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233.	Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234.	Martinů: Symphony #4
1235.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18

1236.	Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
1237.	Golijov: Ainadamar
1238.	Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239.	Boulez: Sur Incises
1240.	Howells: Hymnus Paradisi

1241.	Bridge: The Sea
1242.	Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
1243.	Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D 550
1245.	Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen

1246.	Xenakis: Keqrops
1247.	Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248.	Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
1249.	Pärt: Für Alina
1250.	Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem

1251.	Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
1252.	Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)
1253.	Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
1254.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255.	Ciconia: Una panthera

1256.	Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257.	Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258.	Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259.	Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260.	Scelsi: Anahit

1261.	Glass: Glassworks
1262.	Murail: Gondwana
1263.	Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264.	Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
1265.	Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54

1266.	Arne: Artaxerxes
1267.	Bartók: 44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
1268.	Brian: Violin Concerto #2 in C
1269.	Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
1270.	Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46

1271.	Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272.	Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273.	Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274.	Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
1275.	Delius: Two Pieces for Small Orchestra

1276.	Tippett: Symphony #4
1277.	Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
1278.	Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
1279.	Busoni: Elegien
1280.	Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7

1281.	Haas: Violin Concerto
1282.	Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283.	Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
1284.	Nordheim: Epitaffio
1285.	Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor

1286.	Adams: Lollapalooza
1287.	Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288.	Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14
1289.	Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290.	Nørgård: Symphony #3

1291.	Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292.	Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293.	Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294.	Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295.	Vasks: String Quartet #4

1296.	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
1297.	Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs
1298.	Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12
1299.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
1300.	Berio: Coro


----------



## science

Alphabetical list of recommendations: 

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Lollapalooza
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: Shaker Loops
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
Adès: Asyla, op. 17
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: La Vega
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andriessen: De Staat
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Arne: Artaxerxes
Arnold: Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
Bach, J.C.: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Bach: Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Bantock: Celtic Symphony
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Barrios: La Catedral
Bartók: 44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
Beethoven: String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: I Puritani
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Berio: Coro
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
Biber: Battalia à 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Biber: Requiem à 15
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Bliss: A Colour Symphony, op. 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
Bloch: Schelomo
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Boito: Mefistofele
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Prince Igor
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Boulanger: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Boulez: Sur Incises
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Brahms: Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Brian: Violin Concerto #2 in C
Bridge: Oration
Bridge: The Sea
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Busoni: Elegien
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Carter: String Quartet #3
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 in A minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Chopin: Études
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Waltzes
Ciconia: Una panthera
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Copland: Quiet City
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
Corigliano: Symphony #1
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Crumb: Makrokosmos
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
Debussy: Estampes, L 100
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Debussy: Jeux, L 126
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
Debussy: La Mer, L 109
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
Delibes: Coppélia
Delibes: Lakmé
Delius: Sea Drift
Delius: Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
Dutilleux: Métaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Fauré: Barcarolles
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Fauré: Nocturnes
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Field: Nocturnes
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Finzi: Eclogue, op. 10
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Glassworks
Glass: Satyagraha
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: Ainadamar
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto


----------



## science

Haas: Violin Concerto
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
Harris: Symphony #3
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
Henze: El Cimarrón
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hillborg: Cold Heat
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47
Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
Holst: The Planets, op. 32
Honegger: Pacific 231
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #2
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: In the Mists
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Mládí (Youth)
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Joplin: Treemonisha
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani
Kernis: Musica Celestis
Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
Kodály: Dances of Galánta
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Cello Sonata
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: String Quartet #2
Lindberg: Kraft
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Liszt: Christus, S.3
Liszt: Consolations, S.172
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3
Lully: Atys
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Lutosławski: Symphony #4
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Mahler: Rückert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Martinů: Field Mass
Martinů: Symphony #4
Martinů: The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Miki: Marimba Spiritual
Moeran: Symphony in G minor
Mompou: Cançons i Danses
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Mozart: Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379/373a
Muhly: Seeing is Believing
Murail: Gondwana
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Nordheim: Epitaffio
Nørgård: Symphony #3
Nyman: Water Dances
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orff: Carmina Burana
Ornstein: Piano Quintet
Ostertag: All the Rage
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra "Symphony #3"
Pärt: Berliner Messe
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Für Alina
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Pettersson: Symphony #7
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G minor
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z 629
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G
Rebel: Les Élémens
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rott: Symphony in E
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Rubbra: Symphony #1, op. 44
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


----------



## science

Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
Salonen: Violin Concerto
Satie: Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopédies
Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466
Scelsi: Anahit
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schnittke: Choir Concerto
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Requiem
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D 531
Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D 550
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D 664
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schuman: Symphony #3
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
Schumann: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
Schumann: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
Schumann: String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
Sculthorpe: Kakadu
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
Sor: Studies for Guitar
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stockhausen: Kontakte
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58
Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Stravinsky: Threni
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tavener: The Protecting Veil
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: A Child of Our Time
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Tippett: Symphony #4
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"
Ullmann: Der Kaiser Von Atlantis
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Arcana
Varèse: Déserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vasks: String Quartet #4
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Keqrops
Xenakis: Kottos
Xenakis: Metastasis
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten



*Note: the alphabetical list contains 14 more pieces than the ordered list has as we decided to split apart some works that were initially voted upon as a set. These works include Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets; Brahms's String Quartets, Clarinet Sonatas, and Late Piano Pieces; Gesualdo's madrigals; Monteverdi's madrigals; Mozart's Horn Concertos; Prokofiev's War Sonatas; Schumann's String Quartets; and Weber's Clarinet Concertos. The pieces from the sets to include here were agreed upon by the members here. Since not all of Gesualdo's, Monteverdi's, and Mozart's pieces from their respective sets are included, if we are missing one of your favorites from these three sets please let us know so we can vote to include them.


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #1300). Note that this is somewhat arbitrary, since we are counting pieces like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn's op. 76 quartets, Chopin's Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

51 JS Bach

50 Beethoven

49 Mozart

48

47

46

45

44

43

42 Brahms

41 Schubert

40

39

38 J Haydn

37

36

35

34

33

32

31

30

29

28

27

26 R Schumann

25 Shostakovich

24

23 Debussy, Dvořák

22 Bartók

21

20 Tchaikovsky

19 Mendelssohn, Ravel

18 Vaughan Williams

17 Liszt, Mahler, Prokofiev, Sibelius

16 R Strauss

15 Elgar, Fauré

14 Chopin, Janáček

13 Handel, Messiaen, Stravinsky

12 Ligeti, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin

11

10 Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg

9 Bruckner, Wagner

8 Barber, Britten, Glass, Ives, Verdi

7 Berlioz, Glazunov, Grieg

6 Adams, Berg, Byrd, Copland, Hummel, Josquin, Palestrina, Pärt, Poulenc, Respighi, Schnittke, Vivaldi

5 Bruch, Franck, Hindemith, Lutosławski, Medtner, Monteverdi, Purcell, Reger, Satie, Stockhausen, Webern

4 Biber, Boccherini, Borodin, Boulez, Busoni, Cage, Enescu, Falla, Gershwin, Martinů, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Penderecki, Puccini, D Scarlatti, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Walton

3 Albéniz, JC Bach, Berio, Bernstein, Bizet, Bloch, F Couperin, Crumb, Dowland, Finzi, Gounod, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Kodály, Lassus, Rameau, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rossini, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Tippett, Weber, Xenakis, Zemlinsky

2 Albinoni, Alkan, Arensky, CPE Bach, Bax, Bellini, Berwald, Brian, Bridge, Buxtehude, Carter, M-A Charpentier, Chausson, Cherubini, Corelli, Corigliano, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dukas, Dutilleux, Feldman, G Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Ginastera, Glière, Gluck, Golijov, Granados, Gubaidulina, Korngold, Lalo, Machaut, Mompou, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pérotin, Riley, Scelsi, Schütz, Sculthorpe, Smetana, Sorabji, Spohr, J Strauss II, Taneyev, Tavener, Telemann, Vasks, Victoria, Vierne, Zelenka

1 Abelard, Adam, Addinsell, Adès, Aho, Alfonso el Sabio, Alfvén, Allegri, Alwyn, Amirkhanian, Anderson, Andriessen, Arne, Arnold, Atterberg, Balakirev, Bantock, Barrios, Beach, Bliss, Boito, Bomtempo, L Boulanger, Bowen, Brumel, Canteloube, Chávez, Ciconia, Clementi, Dohnányi, Duckworth, Dufay, Dunstable, Duruflé, Farrenc, Field, Frescobaldi, Gade, Gibbons, Goldmark, Gombert, Górecki, Grisey, Grofé, Haas, Harris, K Hartmann, M Haydn, Henze, Higdon, Hildegard, Hillborg, Howells, Ibert, Joplin, Kassia, Kernis, Koechlin, Kraus, Kreisler, Lachenmann, Langgaard, Lauridsen, Leifs, Lekeu, Leoncavallo, Lindberg, Locatelli, Lully, Lyadov, MacMillan, Magnard, Marais, Marcello, Mascagni, Massenet, Mathieu, Milhaud, Miki, Moeran, Monn, Mosolov, Muhly, Murail, Nancarrow, Nono, Nordheim, Nørgård, Nyman, Offenbach, Orff, Ornstein, Ostertag, Pachelbel, Panufnik, Pergolesi, Pettersson, Piazzolla, Popov, Quilter, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Rihm, Rodrigo, Rott, Roussel, Rubbra, Rzewski, Saariaho, Salonen, Schein, Schuman, C Schumann, Shchedrin, Sor, Suk, Sumera, Sweelinck, Tartini, Taverner, Turina, Tveitt, Ullmann, Ustvolskaya, Valen, Voříšek, Weill, Weinberg, Wieniawski, Widor, Wolf, Yoshimatsu, Zimmermann

and 1 anonymous composer.

Other statistics (including number of works by genre, era, and nationality) can be found on Trout's great site: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics


----------



## science

Here is the current board!

Nominated:
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 17
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## science

And I will vote: 

Liszt / Taneyev 

Nominated:
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 17
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

after science

Ligeti / Herrmann : Symphony #1

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

Well done Science, and thank you for your sterling work!


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Poulenc











Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Schnittke / Utrenja

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 33
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson

Alfonso/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 33
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 22
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Vivaldi / Willan

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 33
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 1 - Trout
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
*Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28*
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
*Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 35*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 1 - Trout
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Lang / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 1 - Trout
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 30
Ligeti: Lontano - 19
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto

Lang / Ligeti

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 1 - Trout
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
*Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 32*
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

This time I was too quick (less than 9 hours since previous vote). I will wait 10+ next. That's ok?


----------



## Aecio

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion

Pierne/Shostakovich

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 27
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 2
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Shostakovich / Strauss (seconded)

*Nominated:*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 27
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 4
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## ptr

Thanks Si. good work as usual, would have done it myself, but doing it on an iPad with my tubby non conductive fingers is no fun at all!

after Nereffid:

Constant (nmntd) / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 27
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Shostakovich / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 27
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## pjang23

Pierne Willan

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 29
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 14
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Pierne / Respighi

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 20
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 13
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 14
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti / Willan

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 22
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 13
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Willan

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 22
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 13
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Shosta Ligeti

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 23
Liszt: Nuages gris - 19
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 13
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Respighi/Liszt

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Ligeti: Lontano - 23
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20 
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Godowsky/Partch(scnd)

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 23
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20 
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 25
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 19


----------



## ptr

BTW, Who Hermann Mika? I Have at least 3 composers with that surname in my music collection and all I think (of the top of my head) have a No 1 Symphony to their name... I'm guessing Bernard, confirmation please, for us who need to hunt it down before being judgemental! 

/ptr


----------



## ptr

;529086 said:


> After Orpheus
> 
> Xenakis / Taneyev
> 
> Nominated:
> Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
> Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
> Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23
> 
> Seconded:
> Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
> Babbitt: Philomel - 14
> Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
> Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
> Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
> Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
> Bull: In nomine IX - 3
> Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
> Ligeti: Lontano - 23
> Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
> Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
> Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
> Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
> Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
> Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
> Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
> Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
> Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
> Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
> Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
> Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
> Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
> Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
> Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki DNS / Ligeti

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 24
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20 
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 31
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 3
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## pjang23

Pierne Strauss

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 24
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 33
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Babbitt / Pierne

Nominated:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 24
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
*Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 34*
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
*Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27*
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36

Is there a recording of the Constant piece I could take a listen to online?

*Nominated*:
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Constant - 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 24
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 10
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 16
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Willan

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 25
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 10
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Shosta Alfonso X

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 21


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Liszt / Xenakis 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 22


----------



## Mika

Herrmann is Bernard, man of music behind some great Hitchcock movies. Btw. Vertigo soundtrack is also great music. Some sources say this piece is called Symphony.

Bernard Herrmann: Symphony (1941) :


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Britten / Partch

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 4
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Chausson/Boyce

Nominated:

Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 2 - Aecio
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 4
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 22


----------



## ptr

PaulieGatto said:


> Is there a recording of the Constant piece I could take a listen to online?


It seems to be avilible on Last.fm, but I'm not registered so I cant check for real... Doesn't seem to be on Spotify or the Tube!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Partch / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 2 - Aecio
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Poulenc / Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 2 - Aecio
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 15
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 30
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## pjang23

Chausson Respighi

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 30
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Winterreisender

After pjang 23:

Dowland / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 2 - Winterreisender
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 26
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

Unfortunate to hear about the Constant piece, if someone finds it be sure to link it.

After Winterreisender:

Alfonso / Willan

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 2 - Winterreisender
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 26
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## science

after PG: 

Taneyev / Chausson 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 2 - Winterreisender
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Vivaldi / Chausson

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 2 - Winterreisender
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 33
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Vivaldi / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 2 - Winterreisender
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 25
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
*Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 35*
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Dowland(scnd)/Boyce

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Ligeti: Lontano - 26
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 35
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425

After Orpheus:

Ligeti / Herrmann

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 28
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Ligeti / Xenakis

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 30
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 4
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Dowland

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 30
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ligeti / Sæverud

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 32
Liszt: Nuages gris - 22
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## science

after PG:

Liszt / Chausson 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 32
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Mika

after science:

Lehar: Die lustige Witwe / Shosta

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 32
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 13
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Ligeti / Dowland

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 34
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 13
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Taverner / Bull

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Ligeti: Lontano - 34
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 13
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich / Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
*Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
*Ligeti: Lontano - 35*
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 15
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
*Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28*
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 28
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 15
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

After Trout

Dowland / Alfonso

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 24
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 15
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## science

after Winterreisender: 

Shostakovich / Liszt 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 7
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 25
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 17
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 18
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## pjang23

Willan Chausson

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe -2 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 25
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 17
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Dowland/Lehar(scnd)

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 25
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 17
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Alfonso / Partch

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 31
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 25
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 17
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Alfonso / Liszt

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 33
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 17
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Alfonso / Shosta

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
*Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 35*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 18
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 18
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Chausson / Willan

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 3
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 18
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Lehar / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 19
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 24


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Xenakis / Poulenc

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 6
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 19
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Britten / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 19
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 28
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 (nominated) / Taneyev

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 19
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 29
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 27


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 21
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 29
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 27


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schoenberg / Taneyev 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 7
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 21
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 27


----------



## ptr

after science:

Partch / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 21
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 28


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Xenakis Birtwistle

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 21
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 30


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Weiss / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 21
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 13
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 31


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Weiss/Shostakovich


Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 26
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 31


----------



## Rehydration

After Orpheus:

Godowsky/Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Rehydration

Bull / Dowland

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 31


----------



## ptr

I protest! You just cant cut my nomination of Constant's 14 Stations with out a strong chain of arguments and a healthy discussion of said arguments despite not being readily available @ the internet!  

If any of You are inclined I can make it available as private short time download listening sample (MP3's in an Zipped archive, ca. 40Mb).. Send me a PM if interested! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## science

I'm not sure why that happened. Was there any reason that the nomination was eliminated?

I'll put it back on the assumption that it was a mistake.


----------



## science

after Mag. Ghost: 

Pierné / Xenakis 

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 16
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 21
Xenakis: Pleiades - 32


----------



## ptr

science said:


> I'll put it back on the assumption that it was a mistake.


yes, I'm sure it was a mistake, I was just feeling exceptionally grumpy today... 

The second part of my message still stands!

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Respighi Willan

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Xenakis: Pleiades - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Xenakis / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 16
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Xenakis: Pleiades - 34


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Xenakis / Babbitt

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 6
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Xenakis: Pleiades - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Chausson / Strauss

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 4
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Xenakis: Pleiades - 36


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Schoenberg / Xenakis

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
*Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30*
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
*Xenakis: Pleiades - 37*


----------



## Cygnenoir

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades

Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 30
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Taneyev / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 32
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Wolf / Britten Simple Symphony

Nominated:
Britten - Simple Symphony - 1 - Winterreisender
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 32
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Winterreisender

Britten simple (2nd) / Sæverud


Nominated:
Constant: 14 Stations - 2 - ptr
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 32
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

In case anyone is curious about the Constant piece, I have uploaded the piece onto Youtube since it's difficult to find elsewhere....enjoy!


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Taneyev / Constant

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 3
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
*Liszt: Nuages gris - 27*
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
*Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 34*
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 8
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 3
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 22
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Britten: Cello

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 3
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 24
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 7
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Wolf

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 3
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 24
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Shosta Constant

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 4
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 26
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## science

after Mika:

Shostakovich / Lehar 

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 12
Constant: 14 Stations - 4
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 28
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Chausson / Willan

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 4
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 28
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Constant / Willan

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 9
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 9
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 28
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Britten cello / Partch

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten - Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 28
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Winterreisender

After Magnetic Ghost

Schumann / Brahms (surprised this hasn't come up yet!)

Nominated:
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 28
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after Winterreisender:

Shostakovich / Wolf

*Nominated:*
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 27
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 30
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 4


----------



## science

after Nereffid:

Liszt / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 2
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 30
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Herrmann

*Nominated:*
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 6
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 32
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Lehar / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 4
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 33
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 4


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Wolf

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 33
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Feldman: Triadic Memories / Shosta

Nominated:
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 2 - Mika
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Dowland/Bull

Nominated:
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 2 - Mika
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 13
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Taverner / Feldman (Seconded)

Nominated:

Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## ptr

After MG

Feldman / Sæverud

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 2
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Dowland / Brahms

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 3
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 15
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 6
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Penderecki Utrenja / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 3
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 15
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 8
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 34
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson

Dowland Shostakovich

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 3
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 8
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 35
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Penderecki: Utrenja / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 3
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
*Liszt: Nuages gris - 29*
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
*Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - 36*
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 3
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Chausson

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 29
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 12
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Liszt: Nuages gris - 31
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Liszt / Schumann

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
*Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26*
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
*Liszt: Nuages gris - 33*
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris 

New board: 

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 26
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 7
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Boyce Bull

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 28
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Babbitt / Beethoven

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 28
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 6
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## ptr

After MG

Constant / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 28
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 18
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Respighi/Boyce

Nominated:
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 29
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Schumann / Boyce

*Nominated:*
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 30
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

After Nereffid:

Schumann / Berlioz

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 30
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender

Boyce Willan

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
*Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 32*
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris 
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 17
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Taverner/Partch

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Willan / Babbitt

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 5
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 9
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Strauss Babbitt

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 8
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Constant / Willan

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 15
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Chausson / Pierne

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 17
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 15
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5

That Chausson is wonderful - listened to it for the first time last night. Thanks to whoever put that forward. I've loved every Chausson piece I've heard. Must dig out some more.


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Dowland/Weiss

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 19
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 16
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

After Nereffid

Lully / Dowland

Nominated:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 1 - Winterreisender
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 7
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 16
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Rehydration

After Winterreisender

Brahms/Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 16
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Rehydration

Weiss/Lehar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Berlioz / Willan

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
*Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
*Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 29*
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris 
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 11
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Britten Cello / Sæverud

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 6
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson

Poulenc Respighi

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 20
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 21
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chausson / Dowland 

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 21
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 21
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Respighi / Babbitt

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 6
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto

Babbitt Birtwistle

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Chausson

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 18
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 11
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Beethoven / Britten cello

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 20
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 11
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Sæverud / Godowsky

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 20
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 11
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Britten cello / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 20
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 3
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven/Pierne

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 3
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Rehydration

After Aecio

Britten/Brahms

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 5
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

After Rehydration

Britten Simple / Wolf

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 8
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 11
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Strauss

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 12
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Babbitt / Bull

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 12
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Caldara / Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris

Nominated:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 12
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lutosławski: Grave / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender
Lutosławski: Grave -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Chausson

Nominated:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender
Lutosławski: Grave -2 - Mika

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 7
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Penderecki De Natura Sonoris / Britten Simple

Nominated:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender
Lutosławski: Grave -2 - Mika

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 11
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## ptr

After BH:

Partch / Lutosławski (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 9
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Taverner / Bull

*Nominated*:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 23
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Wolf Respighi

Nominated:
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 2 - Trout
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 9
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Caldara / Lehar

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 10
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Penderecki: Utrenja / Babbitt

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 27
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 4
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Caldara / Herrmann

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 27
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 7
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Babbitt Birtwistle

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Feldman / Sæverud

*Nominated*:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 22
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 21
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Beethoven / Dowland

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 22
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 4
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 13
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8

30 works on the board now? Maybe a pause in new nominations would be a good idea?


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Pierne/Strauss

*Nominated:*
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 22
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 10
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Dowland

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 3
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 23
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Chausson / Berlioz

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 4
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 23
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 23
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Babbitt / Berlioz

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 5
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 15
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 23
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 23
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Chausson

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 5
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 23
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Babbitt / Feldman

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
*Babbitt: Philomel - 33*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 5
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 23
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Winterreisender

After Mika

Schumann / Dowland

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Babbitt: Philomel - 33
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 5
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## ptr

Including Mika's coronation of Babbitt!

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel

After Winterreisender

Feldman / Sæverud

*Nominated*:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 5
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 6
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave -3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Caldara / Berlioz

*Nominated*:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 9
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Sæverud / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 14
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Saeverud

Nominated:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Sæverud / Glass: Music in Twelve Parts

Nominated:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
*Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24*
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
*Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24*
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
*Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24*
*Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 31*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2

*Nominated*:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 17
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Chausson

Nominated:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 6
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 19
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 25
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 4
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Herrmann Berlioz

Nominated:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 19
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 10
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 25
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Taverner / Bull

Nominated:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 19
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 25
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 24
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## science

after MG:

Chausson / Dowland

Nominated:
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 19
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 27
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 25
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## ptr

after science:

Glass (Sec) / Partch

*Nominated*:
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 19
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 27
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 25
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Enescu/Brahms

*Nominated*:

Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 27
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 25
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Chausson / Dowland

*Nominated:*

Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 29
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 26
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 8


----------



## pjang23

Chausson Wolf

Nominated:

Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 8
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 31
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 26
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chausson / Caldara

Nominated:

Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
*Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor - 33*
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
*Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 26*
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor

*Nominated:*
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 26
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 18
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After after Trout:

Dowland / Weiss

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 28
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto, feel free to change your vote since I already enshrined Chausson.


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Glass Dowland

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 20
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 8
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 29
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Britten S

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Lully: Dies Irae - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 22
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 29
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Dowland / Lully

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 22
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
*Dowland: Second Booke of Songes - 31*
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 3
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes

New board: 

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 22
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 3
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 6
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Brahms / Pierne

Nominated:
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 3
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Winterreisender

After MagneticGhost

Dowland (nominated) / Lully

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 21
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## ptr

After Winterreisender

Constant / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Respighi

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Caldara / Herrmann

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 5
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

De Natura Sonoris / Glass

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 26
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 9
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Brahms / Britten S

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 28
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Brahms / Poulenc

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 30
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 12
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto, did you mean to vote for Poulenc or Respighi?


----------



## PaulieGatto

Sorry, it was for Poulenc I had intended it for

Corrected board:

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 30
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 4
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Lehar Lully

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 30
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Wolf / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 31
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

Taverner / Wolf

*Nominated:*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 31
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 11
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost

Caldara / Godowski

*Nominated:*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 31
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 9
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Schumann / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 31
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Respighi

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
*Brahms: Academic Festival Overture - 33*
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 25
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Selby

After pjang23

Taverner / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 27
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mitchell:

Taverner / Constant

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 16
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 13
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Britten: Cello / Caldara

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 18
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 16
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 29
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Taverner / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Ockeghem: Requiem - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 18
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Britten cello / Ockeghem (2nd)

*Nominated:*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 10
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 2
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Britten S / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 12
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 2
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

after mmsbls

Britten Simple / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 18
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

after winterreisender

De natura / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 12
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Utrenja / Reich

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 23
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Lutosławski / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 1 - berg

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 14
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Caldara / Reich

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 17
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

Taverner Strauss

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
*Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 33*
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 8
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 26
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Respighi / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 3
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Enescu / Ockeghem 

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 7
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 11
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Pierne/Schumann

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 2
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Britten S / Reich

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Respighi Strauss

Nominated:
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 5
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Dowland / Lully

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## ptr

After tdc;:

Constant / Partch

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 4
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Dowland / Ockeghem

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 24
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Winterreisender:

Beethoven / Respighi

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 26
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

Respighi Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 26
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
*Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 33*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 26
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Aecio

Schumann/Berlioz


Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 26
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Beethoven / Lehar

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 28
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 9
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

after PG

Birtwistle Beethoven

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 29
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 11
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Beethoven / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 31
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 16
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20

After MagneticGhost:

Reich / Caldara

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 1 - pjang23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Britten

Nominated:
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Rehydration

After mmsbls:

Britten/Schumann (I seconded the whole thing and not just the 2nd part.)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

I think Rehydration meant to give 2 points to Britten's Simple Symphony.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 10
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## ptr

Efter Mr Trout

Schönberg / Feldman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 3
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Schumann (Horn) / Mendelssohn (Paul)

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 20
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Reich / Britten Cello

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 21
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 19
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Weiss/Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 21
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 21
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 6
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Rehydration

Trout said:


> I think Rehydration meant to give 2 points to Britten's Simple Symphony.


Correct.

After pjang23:

Godowsky/Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 21
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 17
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

After Rehydration:

Caldara / Berlioz

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 21
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn C / Britten

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Godowsky Glass

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 28
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Reich / Godowsky

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
*Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22*
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
*Godowsky: Passacaglia - 29*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Nereffid

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia

New board:

*Nominated:*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 15
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid

Partch / Reich

*Nominated:*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 5
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## science

after ptr:

Ockeghem / Pierné

*Nominated:*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 7
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 5
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Schumann H/Ockeghem

*Nominated:*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 13
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 11
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 8
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Penderecki / Feldman

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 19
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 8
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Penderecki: De Natura / Caldara

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 19
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 8
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Britten

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

After mmsbls

Britten (Simple) / Dowland

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## ptr

After Winterreisender

Wolf / Partch

*Nominated*:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 8
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Strauss / Ockeghem

*Nominated:*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Schönberg / Glass

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 14


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Glass/Wolf

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 20
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris / Caldara

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 22
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Britten cello / Mendelssohn (2nd)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 15
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 21
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Wolf / Caldara 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 12
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris / Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 22
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 10
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn C / Britten S

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 23
Bull: In nomine IX - 11
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 18
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls

Partch/Bull

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 23
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

De Natura / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 24
Britten: Simple Symphony - 23
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Lutosławski / Britten (CS)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 23
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 22
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Caldara / Britten S

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 4
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Enescu/Pierne

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 11
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Mozart / Mozart

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender 

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 11
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Wolf

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 11
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Chausson / Pierne

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 18


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost

Glass Herrmann

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 14
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

De Natura Sonoris / Utrenja

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
* Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 32*
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2

*Nominated:*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

* Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 9
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 18


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Wolf / Ockeghem

*Nominated:*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 25
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 21
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Britten cello / Weiss

*Nominated:*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 27
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Mendelssohn C / Mozart V

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 27
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Partch / Dowland

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 27
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 12
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 2
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Paulus / Bull

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 27
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 8
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Britten: Cello / Herrmann

Nominated:
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 29
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Chausson/Downland

Nominated:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 29
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Rodrigo / Dowland

Nominated:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 29
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 17
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 29
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 17
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 2
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Britten Cello / Mozart

Nominated:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
*Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 31*
*Britten: Simple Symphony - 24*
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
*Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 17
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
*Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24*
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 31

*Nominated*:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 2 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 13
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 17
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 24
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Strauss Birtwistle

Nominated:

Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 2 - Winterreisender
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 17
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 26
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## science

after Mika:

Rodrigo / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 17
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 10
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 26
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn C / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 10
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 26
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Constant / Ockeghem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 9
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 26
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Strauss / Berlioz

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 28
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 20


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Partch / Wolf

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 3
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 28
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Rodrigo / Mozart vespers

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 19
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 28
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 30
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Mendelssohn P/Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 24
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 21
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 11
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 30
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Reich / Caldara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 21
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 30
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Herrmann / Strauss

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 21
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 31
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Strauss / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
*Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 21
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
*Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41 - 32*
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 - 31
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 21
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 4
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn C / Mozart V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Paulus / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 12
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## ptr

After MG

Partch / Feldman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 24
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Britten / Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 26
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Webern / Britten

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 22
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Rodrigo / Weiss

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 11
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 20
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Poulenc Ockeghem

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 11
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 25
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Berlioz / Caldara

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 26
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Chesnokov(nom) /Rodrigo

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 26
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## science

Mika got skipped, so I'm going to add in his vote here: 

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 26
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 22


----------



## science

after that: 

Wolf / Caldara 

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 27
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Caldara / Partch

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 29
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 23
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 5
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn C / Mozart V

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 29
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 25
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 6
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Caldara Lehar

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 31
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 13
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 25
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 6
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Caldara / Glass

*Nominated:*
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 27
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 33
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 25
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 6
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after Nereffid

Britten / Mozart vesper

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 33
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 25
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 12
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 22
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Poulenc

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 33
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 25
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 14
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn/Pierne

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 33
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 27
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 14
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Caldara / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 35
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 27
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 15
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 13
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Caldara

Nominated:
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
*Britten: Simple Symphony - 29*
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
*Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - 36*
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 27
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 15
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 15
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 27
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 7
Ockeghem: Requiem - 15
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 15
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## science

after Trout:

Mozart VS / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 27
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 16
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 15
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn C / Reich 

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 29
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 16
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 18
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Britten / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 31
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 14
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 16
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Mika

After berg

Glass Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 31
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 16
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 23
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Poulenc

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 31
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 16
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 18
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Britten / Glass

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 18
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## science

after PG:

Wolf / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 29
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 9
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn C / Mozart V

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 13
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ropartz / Berlioz

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 10
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Herrmann Mozart V

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 6
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Lully / Dowland

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## ptr

;536957 said:


> After tdc:
> 
> Webern (SCNDD) / Constant
> 
> *Nominated*:
> Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
> Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
> Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
> Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
> Bull: In nomine IX - 13
> Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
> Constant: 14 Stations - 18
> Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
> Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
> Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
> Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
> Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
> Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
> Lully: Dies Irae - 8
> Lutosławski: Grave - 9
> Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
> Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
> Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
> Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
> Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
> Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
> Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
> Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
> Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
> Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 9
> Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
> Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 12
> Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
> Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
> Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
> Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26
> 
> Webern's Cabtata is awsome! *You* should *Tube* listen: Part one / Part Two!!


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Rodrigo / Schumann Lieder

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 33
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 18
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Winterreisender:

Britten / Wolf

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 35
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 18
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Schumann H/Rodrigo

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 35
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 18
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 3
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 24
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## pjang23

Poulenc Mozart

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 35
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 18
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Britten / Constant

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 37
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 14
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Lehar / Constant

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 37
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## science

after Mika:

Chausson / Rodrigo

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Britten: Simple Symphony - 37
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 16
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Reich / Britten

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
*Britten: Simple Symphony - 38*
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
*Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 17
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 15
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Penderecki / Glass

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 4
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

After Berghansson

Mozart Sonata / Dowland

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## ptr

After Winterreisender

Lutosławski / Webern

*Nominated*:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 8
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Rodrigo / Lully

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 9
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 31
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Mendelssohn Concerto / Partch

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 16
Lully: Dies Irae - 9
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 33
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Lehar/Lully

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 33
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 11
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Reich / Mozart V

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 33
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 19
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Ockeghem

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
*Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat - 35*
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 13
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Partsc Herrmann

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 13
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chausson/Pierne

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just seen that Science's #358 votes from yesterday for Chausson and Rodrigo seem to have dropped off.
Just going to put them back on.

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 23
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Aecio

Weiss/Chausson

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 12
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Wolf / Mozart vesp

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 13
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 30
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Winterreisender:

Partch / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 13
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 32
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 29


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Reger











Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 13
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 32
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 20
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Mozart V

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 32
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 29


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Partch / Wolf 

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 34
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Webern / Schubert

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 34
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 7
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg / Webern

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 34
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
 Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson

Rodrigo/Partch


Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 20
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 35
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Constant / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 22
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 35
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Partch / Constant
*
Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
*
Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
*Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 37*
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
*Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 30*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury

after Mika:

Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag / Wolf

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 14
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 22
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Mozart: V

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 24
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Pierne

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 26
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 3
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 31


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Schubert

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 26
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25
*Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch - 33*


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 20
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 26
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Pierne / Ockeghem 

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 26
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 25


----------



## tdc

After science:

Weiss / Rodrigo

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 13
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 26
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Feldman Reich

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 15
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 11
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Feldman / Lutosławski

*Nominated:*
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 6
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Mozart Sonata / Schumann Lieder

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Scelsi/Rodrigo

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 2 - Trout
Scelsi: Natura renovastur - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 4
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## pjang23

Ropartz Schubert

Nominated:
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 2 - Orpheus
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Natura renovastur - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Weiss / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Natura renovastur - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 15
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart VS / Scelsi 

Weiss / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 17
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 27
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Reich / Mozart V

Nominated:
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 29
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls's 4000th post:

Reich / Ropartz

Nominated:
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 13
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 10
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Chausson / Bull

Nominated:
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ferrari / Webern

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 29


----------



## tdc

After ptr: 

Weiss / Rodrigo

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 18
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 31


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Weiss / Lehar

*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 17
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 33


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Beppe / Penderecki

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 21
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 33

Flint Juventino Beppe (formerly known as Fred Jonny Berg) is a very promising composer from Norway. Please give a little of your time to listen to the grand Flute Concerto #2 on Spotify. Many of his other works are available on "the tube".
Thanks


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Rodrigo / Ockeghem 

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 33


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ropartz / Scelsi

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 8
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 5
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 33


----------



## pjang23

Schubert MozartP

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 12
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 33


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Lutoslawski Weiss

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 14
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 34


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Weiss / Bull

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 4
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 14
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 36


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Ferrari / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 12
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Chausson/Pierne

*Nominated*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 18
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 36


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Vaughan Williams / Mozart Vesp

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 7
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 36


----------



## pjang23

Weiss Schubert

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9
*Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 38*


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 18
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 26
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Poulenc / Penderecki

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 31
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 7
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Ropartz

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 3
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 33
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Chesnokov / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 22
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 33
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## science

after MG:

Rodrigo / Ockeghem 

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 19
Ockeghem: Requiem - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 33
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Reich / Mozart V

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
*Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Reich: Octet (Eight Lines) - 35*
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 28
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Poulenc / Ockeghem


Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Kagel (nntd) / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 2 - ptr -> (*a clip @ youtube*)
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 10
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Lully / Kagel

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 14
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 9


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Birtwistle Webern

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 18
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Webern / Glass

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

after Berghansson

RVW / Schumann Horn

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Schumann Horn/VW

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 30
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 8
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Poulenc

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
*Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit - 31*
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 6
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 23
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schoenberg / Enescu

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 8
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ropartz / Webern

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 20
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart V / Chausson

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 22
Ockeghem: Requiem - 24
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Rodrigo / Ockeghem 

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 22
Ockeghem: Requiem - 25
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science 

Ockeghem / Webern

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 22
Ockeghem: Requiem - 27
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Ockeghem / Mozart V

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 6
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Ockeghem: Requiem - 29
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Webern / Ferrari

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 15
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Ockeghem: Requiem - 29
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ockeghem / Bull

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 14
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Ockeghem: Requiem - 31
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after tdc:

Ockeghem / Berlioz

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 15
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
*Ockeghem: Requiem - 33*
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
*Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26*
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Nereffid

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem

New board:

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 15
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Aecio

Rodrigo/Dowland

New board:

*Nominated:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 15
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 28
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 10
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 10
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Ropartz Schubert

Nominated:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 2 - berg
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 15
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 28
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 12
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Rodrigo / Beppe

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 15
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Do not reject me in the time of Old Age - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 30
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 12
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16

By the way, would it be better to list the Chesnokov piece as "Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir" since the current piece is part 5 of 6 of that opus?


----------



## Trout

I think so. I shall change it unless anyone objects.

After PaulieGatto:

Ropartz / Berlioz

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 30
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart V / Chausson

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 19
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 25
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 30
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo Lehar

*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 25
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
*Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre - 32*
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre

New board: 

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 25
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 25
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## science

after that, my vote: 

Schoenberg / Mozart

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 26
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

after science

Mozart Vesper / RVW

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 3
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 16


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Kagel / Webern

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 16
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 5
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bull / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 14
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Ropartz / Scelsi

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 28
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Hummel Mozart






Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 16
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 29
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 18
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## science

after pj23: 

Chausson / Pierne 

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 29
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 27
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Mozart Vesperae / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 19
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 31
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 28
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Mozart Vesperae / Glass

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 33
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 28
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart V / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
*Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - 35*
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 28*
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 12
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 28
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Lully

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10 - 30*
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10

New Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 6
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## ptr

after tdc

Webern / Chesnokov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 7
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Paulus / VW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 20
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 20
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Glass / Lehar


Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 16
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 5
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Scelsi/Ropartz


Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 3
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 17
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 7
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## pjang23

Ropartz Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 19
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 7
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## science

after pj23:

Scelsi / Pierne 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 23
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Constant / Anonymous: Tournai Mass

Nominated:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 25
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Constant Feldman

*Nominated:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 20
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pierne / Hummel

*Nominated:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 16
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 13
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 5
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Winterreisender

After Trout

Dowland / Berlioz

Nominated:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 18
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 5
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Hummel / Chausson

Nominated:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 19
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Chausson / Berlioz
Nominated:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## science

PG, I can't believe we didn't do the Tournai Mass already. Good add.


----------



## ptr

After MG

Webern / Anonymous (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 7
Constant: 14 Stations - 27
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## tdc

After Ptr:

Constant / Chesnokov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
*Constant: 14 Stations - 29*
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations

New Board:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Hummel Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 19
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Ropartz/Hummel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 21
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Chausson / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 22
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 19
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 21
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

I actually hadn't heard the Tournai Mass until recently, very much enjoyed it, it somehow always escaped my radar.
After mmsbls:

Glass / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 21
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 9
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ropartz / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## science

after Trout:

Tournai / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 18
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 14
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Mika

after science:

Herrmann Bull

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 19
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 16
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bull / Herrmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 11
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

VW / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 7
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 11
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ferrari / Webern

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 11
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Anon / VW

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 7
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Enescu/Chausson

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 24
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 23
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 24
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 24
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 10
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Glass / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 24
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## science

after PG:

Tournai / Chausson 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 22
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pierne / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 16
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Anon / Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 18
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

After Mika

VW / berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Hummel / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 21
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 8
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bull / Chesnokov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 3
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 20
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Penderecki / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 11
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Scelsi/Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## pjang23

Chausson Weber

Nominated:
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 28
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Weber / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 28
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 26
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Chausson / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 30
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 27
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## science

after PG:

Chausson / Tournai 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 32
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 27
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Chausson / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
*Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25 - 34*
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
*Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 27*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 27
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Glass Lully

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bull / Chesnokov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 10
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 24
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Chesnokov / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 25
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Anonymous/Pierné

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Mozart Oboe / Wolf

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## pjang23

Anon Schubert

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 17
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 29
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Glass / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 19
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 31
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 13
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Scelsi / Berlioz

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 31
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 31
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 15
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Glass Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
*Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - 33*
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 20


----------



## ptr

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts

After Mika:

Webern / Wolf

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 25
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 2


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bull / Chesnokov 

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 2


----------



## Classical Saxophonist

After tdc

Glazunov/Holst

Nominated:
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 2 - Classical Saxophonist
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 1 - Classical Saxophonist
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 2


Did I nominate stuff correctly?


----------



## Aecio

Glazunov/Wolf

Nominated:

Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 1 - Classical Saxophonist
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 26
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 3


----------



## Trout

Classical Saxophonist said:


> Did I nominate stuff correctly?


Your nominations look perfectly done. Welcome to the project!


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ropartz / Holst

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Ropartz Wolf

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Ropartz / Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 17
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4

I haven't listened to it yet but would we include both of the numbers in Op. 28 for Holst?


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 13
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Chesnokov / Herrmann

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 16
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Lutoslawski Ropartz

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 18
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 33
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Ferrari / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 2
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 33
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 14
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Holst / VW

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 26
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 33
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 4


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Wolf/Pierné

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 20
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 27
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 33
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Berlioz / Ropartz

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
*Bull: In nomine IX - 27*
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
*Pierné: Piano Concerto - 27*
*Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons - 34*
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 3
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Weber

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 4
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky / Pierne

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 19
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 4
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6



PaulieGatto said:


> I haven't listened to it yet but would we include both of the numbers in Op. 28 for Holst?


I think the two suites are more often seen as separate works, but that makes me wonder whether Penderecki's two De Natura Sonoris works should be separated as well. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Weber

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Winterreisender

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn / Lully

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 22
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Mika

After Winterreisender:

Penderecki Anonymous

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 22
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

I think the Holst suites could be safely grouped together. They do have the same opus no.


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Webern / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 18
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Birtwistle / Webern

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Anon

Nominated:
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 28
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pierne / Mozart

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 27
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6

So is our decision to group the two Holst suites together?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bull / Ferrari

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 29
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 21
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 5
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Weber

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 29
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bull / Lully

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

Mozart oboe / Litolff

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 30
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## science

after Winterreisender:

Pierne / Anonymous 

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 18
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Herrmann Anon

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 19
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 4
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Classical Saxophonist

After Mika

Glazunov saxophone/ Mozart oboe

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 19
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 5
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 21
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## ptr

After CS

Lehar / Kagel

*Nominated*:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 19
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 15
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scelsi/Anonymous

*Nominated*:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 15
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 32
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 17
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Pierne / Chesnokov

*Nominated*:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 34
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 17
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Lully / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 34
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 17
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 6
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## pjang23

Weber Schubert

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 34
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 17
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pierne / Scelsi

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 4
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Pierné: Piano Concerto - 36
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Pierne / Beppe

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
*Bull: In nomine IX - 31*
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
*Pierné: Piano Concerto - 38*
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6

Take a listen to Orff's Trionfo di Afrodite if you haven't already


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto

*Nominated*:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 23
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 8
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Weber

Nominated:
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 1 - Winterreisender
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## science

after mmslbs: 

Anon / Litolff 

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 22
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Bull: In nomine IX - 31
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Feldman Bull

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 22
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
*Bull: In nomine IX - 32*
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 25
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## ptr

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX

after Mika:

Webern / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 22
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 6
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 4
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 27
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Classical Saxophonist

After ptr

Holst/Glazunov 

Nominated:
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 2 - Trout
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 22
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 27
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Classical Saxophonist

Anon / Mussourgsky

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 22
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 3
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 27
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 6


----------



## Winterreisender

After Magnetic Ghost

Berlioz / Wolf

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 10
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 3
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 27
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Webern / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 3
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 29
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Mussorgsky / Webern

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 20
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Herrmann / Anon

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 18
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## science

after tdc:

Mozart Oboe / Scelsi 

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 25
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 9
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Hummel / Weber

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 20
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 10
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## pjang23

Weber Schubert

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After =pjang23

Webern / Holst

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 20
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 32
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Mika

after MG:

Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah / Birtwistle

*Nominated:*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2 - Mika
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 32
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Martynov (Scndd) / Webern

*Nominated:*
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 18
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Lully / Webern

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31 - 34
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31


Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 27
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 24
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after tdc:

Hummel / Penderecki

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 7
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 29
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Hummel/Glazunov

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 31
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 5
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Holst / Mussorgsky

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 31
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Hummel

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
*Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93 - 32*
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 15
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## science

after Trout:

Tournai / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 27
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 2
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 16
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 12
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Weber / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 27
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 5
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 16
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Beppe / Anonymous

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 28
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 16
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Mika

After berg

Anonymous Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 30
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 6
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 16
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferrari / Kagel

*Nominated*:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 30
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 16
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

VW / Anon

*Nominated*:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Bartok SQ no.1 / Bartok SQ no.2

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 8
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Classical Saxophonist

After tdc

Vauhan Williams (folk)/ Glazunov

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist 

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 11
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Trout

After Classical Saxophonist:

Mussorgsky / Mozart: Piano Sonata

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist 

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 3
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 14
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Weber / Litolff

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

Seconded:
Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Anonymous

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

Seconded:
*Anonymous: Tournai Mass - 32*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass

Nominated:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

Seconded:
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Mozart:Oboe

*Nominated:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 2 - tdc
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 1 - tdc
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

*Seconded:*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Bartok SQ2 (S) / Bartok SQ1 (S)

*Nominated:*
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 19
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 18
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Scelsi / VW 

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 2 - Classical Saxophonist

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

after Science

VW Folk (great nomination!) / Bartok SQ2

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 4
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 7[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nereffid

after Winterreisender:

Schubert / Wolf

*Nominated:*
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 12
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 4
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Schumann H/Bartok 2

*Nominated:*
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 4
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Wolf

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 4
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schubert / Carter: Cello Sonata

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 8
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 4
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams: Suite / Mussorgsky

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bartok / Bartok

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 21
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Birtwistle Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 4
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 16
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Weber / Litolff

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 5
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 21
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 18
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Litolff / Scelsci 

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 7
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 18
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## ptr

after Si:

Kagel / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Carter: Cello Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 9
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 18
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## tdc

After ptr:


Kagel / Carter

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 6
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 18
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Aecio

Mozart O/VW English

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 18
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Weber

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 31
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 19
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky / Schubert

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
*Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25*
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
*Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877 - 32*
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 19
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877

Nominated:
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 19
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Martynov / Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 7
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 19
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9





 Another Orff piece to try out.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Weber / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 22
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 21
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## science

after PG:

Weber / Scelsi 

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 20
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 9


----------



## Mika

after science:

Feldman Wolf

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 7
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 10


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

RVW EFSS / Bartok 1

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 24
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 10


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Berlioz / Bartok SQ 1

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 26
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 10


----------



## Aecio

After tdc

Scelsi/Wolf

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 26
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 12
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Weber

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 26
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

after pjang23:

Berlioz / Ferrari

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 28
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## Guest

First TCProject post...forgive me if I do something wrong... 

After PaulieGatto:

Atterberg / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 28
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## Mika

After arcane:

Berlioz Herrmann

*Nominated:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 30
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## Trout

Welcome to the project, arcaneholocaust! Your vote looks fine to me.

After Mika:

Berlioz / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
*Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ - 32*
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
*Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25*
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 15
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

After Trout

Wolf / Dowland

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Weber / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 19
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 13
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Holst / Wenlock

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 20
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 13
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Herrmann / Wenlock

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 13
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## pjang23

Weber Wolf

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 11
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky / Weber

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 8
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 29
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Weber / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 9
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 9
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 25
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 31
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Penderecki / Enescu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 9
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 31
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## science

after PG:

Weber / Litolff 

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Guest

After science:

Schumann (Liederkreis) / Mozart (Oboe Concerto)

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 17
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 20
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## tdc

After arcane:

Chesnokov / Lully

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 21
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu - Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

VW Wenlock / Bartok SQ1

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Mika

after Winterreisender:

Lehar Bartok 1

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 9
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Paulus / VW Folk

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 15
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bartok 2/ Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 16
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 33
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Weber

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 16
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
*Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79 - 34*
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 16
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 14
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 13
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart: Piano Sonata / Mussorgsky

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 23
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 16
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 27
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Penderecki / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 16
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 29
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 29
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bartok 2 / Bartok 1

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 11
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 29
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Praetorius / Holst

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 7
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 29
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Penderecki / Debussy

Nominated:
Debussy: Pour le piano - 1 - berg
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 22
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 23
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Feldman / VW Wenlock

Nominated:
Debussy: Pour le piano - 1 - berg
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 21
Lutosławski: Grave - 23
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lutoslawski Lully

Nominated:
Debussy: Pour le piano - 1 - berg
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Debussy / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 2
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 3
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## tdc

After arcane:

Carter / Bartok 1

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 3
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 10
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Aecio

After tdc

Enescu/Debussy

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 10
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 18
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 14
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 31
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Praetorius / Penderecki

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
*Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 32*
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja

New board: 

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 22
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Mika

after science:

Lehar Lully

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 23
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Lully / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Bartok / Bartok

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 4
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Debussy/Bartok 2

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 24
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Lehar Feldman

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 12
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 29
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Lehar / Holst

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 16
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart: Piano Sonata / Atterberg

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 20
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 4


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Chesnokov Dowland

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 8
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Beppe / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 4
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 25
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Scelsi / Praetorius 

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Lehar / Ferrari

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 9
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 33
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Glazunov/Mozart O

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 33
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 22
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 33
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 24
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 16
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 10
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Vaughan Williams: Suite

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 33
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 24
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 18
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Mussorgsky / Lehar

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
*Lehar: Die lustige Witwe - 34*
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 24
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 6


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 24
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mendelssohn / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 6
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## science

It's funny how things work. That sat there for 10 hours, and then I showed up and started to post it, and mmsbls beat me by about a minute.


----------



## science

I got skipped, so nevermind! I'll vote again...


----------



## Aecio

Tarrega/Debussy

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 5
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Pelecis / Scelsi

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 22
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 30
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7

You can find Pelecis's piece on Youtube here. I realize it is not a very progressive piece of music, but I hope you enjoy it, nevertheless.


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Wolf Chesnokov

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 23
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 30
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Scelsi / Chesnokov

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 32
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## science

Sorry!

What happened - my vote initially got skipped so I deleted it and voted again, and then I saw that Trout had already re-added my vote in so that it wasn't actually skipped, so I have to delete this vote! 

Good eyes by Trout.


----------



## science

So here is the board as of PG's vote:

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 32
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Sorry!
> 
> What happened - my vote initially got skipped so I deleted it and voted again, and then I saw that Trout had already re-added my vote in so that it wasn't actually skipped, so I have to delete this vote!
> 
> Good eyes by Trout.


Thanks, but I think that was inadvertent as I actually missed both you and Aecio when I posted so I added both of your votes in, not knowing Aecio skipped you.


----------



## Mika

Atterberg Scelsi

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
*Scelsi: Natura renovatur - 33*
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 7
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Debussy / Bartok #2

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Bartok 1 / Tarrega

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 26
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 18
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Wolf

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 28
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartoks 1 / 2

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 28
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 20
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mussorgsky / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 11
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 28
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 30
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Birtwistle Dowland

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 18
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 30
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 11
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mendelssohn/VW E

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 24
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 18
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 32
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Chesnokov / Dowland

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 26
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 32
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 24
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Wenlock / Paulus

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 26
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
*Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 33*
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 26
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mendelssohn: St. Paul - 33
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## pjang23

Chesnokov Brahms

Nominated:
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 1 - pjang23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 28
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Yoshimatsu / Brahms

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 28
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 22
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Mozart: Piano Sonata

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 4
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 28
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Chesnokov / Carter

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 5
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 30
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 25
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Feldman Chesnokov

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 10
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 5
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 31
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Beppe / Carter

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 6
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 31
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Chesnokov / Carter

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 2
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 33
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Yoshimatsu / Brahms

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 33
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Wolf Chesnokov

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
*Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40 - 34*
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 12
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Praetorius / Litolff

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 27
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Feldman / Ferrari

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 29
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Guest

after PG:

Atterberg / Brahms

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 11
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 29
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Mika

after Arcane

Feldman Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 12
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 31
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 24
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mussorgsky / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Feldman: Triadic Memories - 31
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Feldman / Bartok 1

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
*Feldman: Triadic Memories - 33*
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Feldman: Triadic Memories

New Board:

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 25
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

Lully / Dowland

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 4
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 27
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Lully Brahms

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 29
Lutosławski: Grave - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lully Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 25
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 31
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 19
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## Trout

I think this should be the list:

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories

After Mika:

Mozart: Piano Sonata / Herrmann

*Nominated:*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 13
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 31
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Schumann Liederkreis / Atterberg

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 31
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 1 - PaulieGatto
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 7
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 31
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Praetorius / Orff

Nominated:
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 7
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lully: Dies Irae - 31
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## tdc

After science:

Lully / Praetorius

Nominated:
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 7
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
*Lully: Dies Irae - 33*
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae


Nominated:
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 7
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Brahms Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 26
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 9
Carter: Cello Sonata - 7
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Birtwistle / Ferrari

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 28
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 9
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 12


----------



## Guest

After PaulleGatto

Mozart Oboe / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 28
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 9
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 14
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 28
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 11
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Brahms / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 28
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 13
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 12
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Birtwistle Enescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 13
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok 1 / Bartok 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 13
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 21
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## science

after tdc:

Brahms / Mozart PS 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 22
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 3
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Praetorius / Tarrega


Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 22
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Winterreisender

after Nereffid

Praetorius / Mozart Oboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 13
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 22
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Bartok 2/ Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 22
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Wolf Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 23
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart: Piano Sonata / Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 30
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Birtwistle / Martynov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 32
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 2
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Orff Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
*Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 33*
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 13
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Litolff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 26
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 4
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Herrmann /Tarrega

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 28
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 25
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 15
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 5
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## science

after tdc:

Praetorius / Mozart PS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 9
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 28
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 5
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Pelecis / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 10
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 28
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 6
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 5
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Tarrega/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 28
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 6
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Herrmann / Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 15
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 30
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 12
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Guest

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams Suite / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 30
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Herrmann Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 18
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 32
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 14
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Litolff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 13
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 32
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Enescu / Hermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
*Herrmann: Symphony #1 - 33*
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
*Lutosławski: Grave - 26*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26*
*Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
*Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26*
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 16
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Musso Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 8
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 7
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Carter / Tarrega

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Winterreisender

After tdc

After Mika:

Poulenc / Praetorius

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## ptr

After Winterreisender:

Kagel / Poulenc (S-ed)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 15
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Enescu/Praetorius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 26
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Mozart PS / Praetorius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 28
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Mozart / Mozart


Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 30
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Nereffid:

Mozart Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 32
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Mozart Piano Sonata / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 26
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 34
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 4
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Lutoslawski Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 28
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 34
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pelecis / Mozart: Piano Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 28
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 - 35*
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14

Can someone else update the list, please? Thanks.


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 20
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 28
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 28
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 14
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Mussorgsky / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 28
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 15


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Kagel / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Prokofiev / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 20
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bartok 2/Praetorius

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Wolf Dowland

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Brahms / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 11
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Brahms / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 26
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 26
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust:

VW Wenlock / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Mika

After science

Musso Bartok 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 20
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok 1 / Bartok 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 21
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 16
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Kagel / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 21
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Bartok / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 12
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 17
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Debussy/Mozart O

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 21
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 25
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 27
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 28
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
*Lutosławski: Grave - 29*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
*Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - 36*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 28
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 3
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout

Dowland / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 28
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 25
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender

Lutoslawski / Dowland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 28
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 31
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 18
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 30
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 31
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Brahms / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 28
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## science

after Mika:

VW Wenlock / Praetorius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 14
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Debussy / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 15
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

after berghansson

Susato / VW Folk

Nominated:
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 18
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Kagel / Ferrari

*Nominated*:
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Vivaldi / Praetorius

Nominated:
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 32
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Susato

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 34
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pelecis / Brahms

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 35
Carter: Cello Sonata - 10
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Brahms / Carter

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 37
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
*Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108 - 39*
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
*Lutosławski: Grave - 32*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 21
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 32
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Lutoslawski Ferrari

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 34
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Lutoslawski / Dowland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 8
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Ferrari / Tarrega

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 14
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 9
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 30
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Wenlock / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 9
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 26
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Tarrega/Wolf

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Shostakovich / Mozart

*Nominated:* Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 15
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## science

after shangoyal:

Praetorius / Litolff

*Nominated:* 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Palestrina Susato






Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 36
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Martynov

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 15
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 38
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Pelecis / Holst

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
Lutosławski: Grave - 38
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Susato Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
*Lutosławski: Grave - 39*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 16
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 3
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Litolff

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 12
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Beppe / Pelecis

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 20
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## ptr

After berg

Shostakovich (s-nd) / Kagel

*Nominated*:
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 2 - pjang2

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 32
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Wenlock / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissanc8e Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 3
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
*Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge - 34*
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge


Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 27
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 3
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Dowland Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 29
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 17
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 17
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 3
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Litolff / Enescu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 29
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 3
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 4
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Dowland / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 17
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 31
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 3
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Palestrina / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 31
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Dowland Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 33
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 5
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Dowland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
*Dowland: The Frog Galliard - 34*
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard


Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 21
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 4
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## ptr

after tdc

Kagel / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 19
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## science

after pt:

Praetorius / Litolff

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 5
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 27
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Wolf Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 6
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 29
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pelecis / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 7
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 29
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 18
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 29
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 18


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Wolf Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 31
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Wolf / Susato

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 23
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 5
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 33
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 18


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Shostakovich / Kagel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 11
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 33
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 18


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Tarrega / Praetorius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 33
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Yoshimatsu / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 7
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 16
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 33
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Palestrina / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Wolf: Italian Serenade - 33
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Wolf Susato

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
*Wolf: Italian Serenade - 35*
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 9
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 5
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Praetorius Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Praetorius: Terpsichore - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Ives: Symphony No. 3 / Praetorius

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
*Praetorius: Terpsichore - 31*
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore


Nominated:
Ives: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 24
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## ptr

After tdc

Ives (S-ed) / Kagel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 19
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 7
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Atterberg / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Ives / Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 24
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 6
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ferrari / Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 9
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Palestrina Susato

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Enescu 

Nominated:
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 11
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 12
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ferrari / Martynov

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 14
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 12
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Yoshimatsu / Beppe

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 6
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 12
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Vivaldi / Ives

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

Susato / Poulenc

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 25
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 17
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Kagel / RVW

*Nominated*:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Dohnanyi Nielsen






Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1 - science
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pelecis / Nielsen

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 11
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 28
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ferrari / Carter

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 30
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 7
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## science

after PG:

Ives / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 30
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Mika

after science:

Mozart Vivaldi

Nominated:
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 30
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 15
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Ferrari / Enescu Symph

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 2
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 15
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## science

Good move, TDC. That Enescu work is another lost masterpiece.


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 2
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 18
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

after mmsbls

Mozart / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 2
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 11
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Dohnanyi Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 2
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 12
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## maestro267

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Enescu Symphonie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 2
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 12
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22

(Hope I did this right.)


----------



## Trout

After maestro267 (whose vote looks perfect):

Palestrina / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 32
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 14
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ferrari / Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion

Nominated:
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
*Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag - 34*
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
*Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27*
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 14
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag

*Nominated*:
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 14
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## ptr

After PG

Ravel (N-ed) / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 1 - PaulieGatto
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 2 - ptr (*Listen @ Y-tube*)

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 14
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Halle / Palestrina

*Nominated:*
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Y-tube)

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 21
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 15
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 22


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Yoshimatsu Atterberg

Nominated:
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 9
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 15
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 24


----------



## tdc

After arcane:

Ravel / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 15
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 8
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Ravel / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 11
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 15
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 24


----------



## science

after MG:

Halle / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 3
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 15
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 24


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Nielsen Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 16
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Poulenc / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 27
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 7
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 16
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Kagel / Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 29
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 16
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Pelecis / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 29
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 29
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Kagel Martynov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 31
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
*Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66) - 32*
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)


Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## ptr

after tdc

Ravel / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Bartok / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 25
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 14
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnanyi Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 25
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 5
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Nielsen / Pelecis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 25
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 16
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam Halle / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 25
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Bartok 1 / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 27
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 16
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 18
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Enescu V/ Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 27
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bartok 1 / Susato

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 29
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 17
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 29
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 16
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 19
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Holst / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 29
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 18
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 13
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 20
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## tdc

After MG

Bartok 1 / Tarrega

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 31
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 18
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 20
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

VW / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 31
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 10
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Ravel / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 31
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 15
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Beppe / Bartok 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
*Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 - 32*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartok: String Quartet No. 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 17
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 9
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Selby

After Berghansson:

Debussy / Shostakovich 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 7
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Mitchell:

Pelecis Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 10
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 8
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pelecis / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 8
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 22
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Nielsen/VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 19
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Halle / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 22
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Guest

After science 

Bartok / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 27
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Bartok / Martynov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 20
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 12
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 11
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ives / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Bartok / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 31
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Ravel / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 17
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 14
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Tarrega/Palestrina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 18
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Susato Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 23
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Atterberg

Nominated:
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Halle / Bartok

Nominated:
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 33
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Bartok / Martynov

*Nominated:*
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 35
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 22
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 35
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 24
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Dohnanyi / Bartok

Nominated:
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
*Bartok: String Quartet No. 2 - 36*
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
*Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29*
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67

Nominated:
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## tdc

After science:

Pelecis / Schnittke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 19
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 23
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Holst / RVW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Pelecis Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
*Pelēcis: Nevertheless - 33*
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Yoshimatsu / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 27


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Yoshimatsu / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 11
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 20
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 29


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Litolff / Halle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 8
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 29


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Yoshimatsu Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 26
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnányi / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 13
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 15
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 10
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Shostakovich / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 16
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Ravel Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 25
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## Aecio

Afer pjang23

Mozart/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Janequin / Susato

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Winterreisender:

Halle / Schnittke

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 31


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 32


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Yoshimatsu Martynov

*Nominated:*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 22
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Litolff / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
*Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28*
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24
*Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora" - 35*


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 28
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 14
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Dohnanyi / Ives

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 19
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## shangoyal

after science: 

Debussy / Palestrina

Nominated:
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 13
Debussy: Pour le piano - 21
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## tdc

After shangoyal:

Dufay / Carter

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 21
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Ravel / Shostakovich


Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 21
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 18
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Debussy / Ravel

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 19
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 12
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## tdc

Looks like MG's points didn't go onto the board...

*Updated Board:*

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 30
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 13
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Nielsen

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 32
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 20
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Dohnányi / Enescu: Sonata

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
*Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 - 34*
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
*Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27*
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10

*Nominated*:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 24
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 28
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Litolff

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 28
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Mozart Martynov

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 15
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Ives / Janequin

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Dufay NRF / Mozart 

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 21
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 11
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 31
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After science

Enescu V/Glazunov

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 31
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Mozart / Palestrina

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
*Mozart: Oboe Concerto - 33*
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
*Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26*


----------



## shangoyal

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto

*Nominated:*
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Schubert Palestrina






Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Vivaldi / Susato

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 24
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 28


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Schubert / Atterberg

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 28


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major / Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Haydn

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 2 - tdc
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 31


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Martin / Dufay MLHA (seconded) 

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Dufay / Palestrina

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 21
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 13
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 31


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ravel / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 23
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 31


----------



## tdc

After Ptr:

Ravel / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 25
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24
*Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 - 32*


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595


Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 17
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 25
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Beppe / Ives

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn : Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 25
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schubert / Schnittke

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 25
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Ravel

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 26
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Ravel / Halle

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 28
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Ravel / Dufay

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 23
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 30
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## science

As you probably know by now I am not a supporter of YouTube, but do whatever you have to do....

Here is Wikipedia's article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuper_rosarum_flores

Here is the dome: 







.


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Schnittke / Debussy

Nominated:
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 2 - science
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 30
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ravel / Dufay N

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
*Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello - 32*
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello


Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major -3
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 25
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Litolff / Haydn 

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 4
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 27
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Takemitsu / Feldman

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 4
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 27
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 8
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert Palestrina

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 25
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 4
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 27
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 10
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Atterberg/Schubert

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 27
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 4
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 27
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Schnittke / Atterberg

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 28
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 4
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 27
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Litolff / Haydn

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 28
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Atterberg Martynov

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 30
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 9
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Atterberg / Orff

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 21
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

VW / Holst

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 14
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Mozart / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 2 - berg
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Mozart: Idomeneo - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 15
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal

Shostakovich / Takemitsu (S-ed)

*Nominated:*
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Mozart: Idomeneo - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 16
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Dufay M / Tarrega

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Mozart: Idomeneo - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Guest

After tdc: 

Poulenc (concerto) / Beethoven

Nominated:
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Mozart: Idomeneo - 2 - shangoyal
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Poulenc: Concert / Mozart

Nominated:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 16
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Nielsen Susato

Nominated:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Takemitsu/Schumann Konzertstuck

Nominated:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 32
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Atterberg / Ives

Nominated:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 34
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 5
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## science

after PG:

Haydn / Beethoven 

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 34
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 14
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Atterberg Carter

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
*Atterberg: Piano Concerto - 36*
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 15
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Carter / Ives

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 17
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Shostakovich / Poulenc CC

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 29
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Litolff / Schnittke 

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 31
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 25
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dufay Palestrina

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 31
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 26
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Takemitsu/Schumann Liederkreis

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 31
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 26
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:

Litolff Martynov

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
*Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 - 33*
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 26
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4

After Mika:

Schnittke / Palestrina

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 7
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 3
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 27
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 27
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Palestrina / Martin

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 29
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Palestrina / Poulenc CC

Nominated:
Feldman: Neither - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 31
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Palestrina / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 2
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
*Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es - 33*
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es


Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 2
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 19
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Feldman / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Prokofiev / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 16
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 18
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schubert / Poulenc CC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 10
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dufay M / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Feldman / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Dufay M / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 2
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

Beethoven An die ferne Geliebte / Beethoven Choral

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 28[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

after Winter

VW Martynov

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 14
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert VW

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 16
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17
*Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite - 31*


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 17
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 10
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 16
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Carter / Orff

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 16
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Schubert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 8
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 5
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 19
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 7
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Takemitsu/Carter

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 22
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 7
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Holst / Schubert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 14
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 7
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Mozart Dufay

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 6
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Poulenc / Feldman

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ives / Tarrega

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 18
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 18


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Poulenc (concert) / Schubert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 18


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Tarrega/Nielsen

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 17
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Susato Dufay

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 3
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Ives / Beethoven 

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 4
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 24
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Debussy / Beethoven

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20

Guess it should be Adam de la Halle, since Halle isn't actually a last name.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Poulenc: Concert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 9
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 9
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Haydn

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 10
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 11
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Dufay

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 17
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 11
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Dufay / Mozart

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Poulenc / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 5
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 11
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Takemitsu/Beethoven

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 26
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 13
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Debussy / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 28
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Poulenc: Concert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 28
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 20
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 19
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Schubert Nielsen

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 28
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 12
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Dufay M

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 28
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Debussy / Feldman

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 30
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Mika

After berg

Martynov Debussy

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
*Debussy: Pour le piano - 31*
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 15
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Guest

This is getting bad. Everything I know is getting off the board. I have only heard...let's see...6 of these now.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> This is getting bad. Everything I know is getting off the board. I have only heard...let's see...6 of these now.


Why don't you add some then? Or listen to some of the music you haven't heard before? There's something there for every taste.

After Mika:

Schumann Konzertstuck/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 31
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Guest

I have the Nielsen and the Takemitsu ready for listening soon, yes.


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Ives / Takemitsu 

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 20
Debussy: Pour le piano - 31
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ives / Carter

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 19
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

After tdc

Susato / Dufay L'homme

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Debussy: Pour le piano - 31
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## tdc

*Updated Board:* (The Debussy work is in )

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 17
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Schumann H/Debussy

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Debussy: Pour le piano - 32
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 21
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

arcaneholocaust said:


> I have the Nielsen and the Takemitsu ready for listening soon, yes.


Would seriously recommend the Beppe as well, available on spotify.
That last movement...!


----------



## tdc

berghansson said:


> Would seriously recommend the Beppe as well, available on spotify.
> That last movement...!


If you can upload that work to youtube I'll take a listen. Unfortunately I don't have spotify.


----------



## Mahlerian

berghansson said:


> Would seriously recommend the Beppe as well, available on spotify.
> That last movement...!


...well, at least I now have proof that not everyone orchestrates well these days.


----------



## Cygnenoir

tdc said:


> If you can upload that work to youtube I'll take a listen. Unfortunately I don't have spotify.


I wish I could, but maybe the composer himself will upload it some time in the future. You can however hear excerpts from each mvt. on this site: http://fjbfingerprint.com/publishing/work/1278833203


----------



## Trout

Aecio, Debussy's work has already been enshrined so please find a different +1 work.

Also, I can upload the Beppe piece on Youtube (temporarily though because of copyrights). I hope you don't mind that it will unfortunately be at a slightly lower quality than what is available on Spotify just because Audacity (the audio recording program I use) is not perfect with recording audio off my computer with the current settings.


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Nielsen

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

My previous vote also seemed to be skipped, so this is hopefully the correct board with my next vote:

After pjang23:

Ives / Schnittke

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 16
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dufay M / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Ives: Symphony #3 - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 17
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Poulenc: Concert / Holst

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
*Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24*
*Ives: Symphony #3 - 31*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
*Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 17
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 17
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

Here is the Beppe work on Youtube: 



.


----------



## tdc

Thanks Trout, I'll give a listen. 

@PaulieGatto you put Holst in your vote, but gave a point to Ives, can we assume that point was meant for Ives?


----------



## tdc

Mahlerian said:


> ...well, at least I now have proof that not everyone orchestrates well these days.


Listening to the Beppe right now, I can certainly see why this may not appeal to you as its written in a very conservative style, however I find myself enjoying this and the orchestration seems fine to me. What do you find problematic about the orchestration?

edit - I'm guessing its the mid and later louder sections, the parts with the organ in the middle and the horns at the end. I wouldn't give the work and A+ in orchestration, but I didn't find it that bad either. I can think of a certain "great" composer whose orchestration I consider worse, (*cough* Beethoven *cough*) but I won't go there.


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Takemitsu Martynov

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 20
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

Yes, I accidentally thought of Holst when I meant to say Ives, because he was second and just above the name...


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Poulenc / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 21
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Nielsen/Dufay

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 14
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 21
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Shostakovich / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 3
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 19
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Mahlerian

tdc said:


> Listening to the Beppe right now, I can certainly see why this may not appeal to you as its written in a very conservative style, however I find myself enjoying this and the orchestration seems fine to me. What do you find problematic about the orchestration?
> 
> edit - I'm guessing its the mid and later louder sections, the parts with the organ in the middle and the horns at the end. I wouldn't give the work and A+ in orchestration, but I didn't find it that bad either. I can think of a certain "great" composer whose orchestration I consider worse, (*cough* Beethoven *cough*) but I won't go there.


You mention the use of organ and the ending chords, and that's part of it, but the main thing is that it just makes the orchestra sound so...ugly. The things I remember about the sound of it are the organ, which stuck out like a sore thumb whenever it was used, the fact that the flute part spent much of its cadenza on a single note, which becomes tiresome quickly, and the trumpets at the end being used so garishly. To me it sounded like a parody of bad film score (and parts of one of the middle movement seemed to verge on New Age).

For the record, I enjoy "conservative" contemporary classical music just fine. I just dislike music I consider poorly written.

After shangoyal

Schumann Konzertstuck/Martin

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 26
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 21
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Nielsen Susato

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

Still no love for die ferne Geliebte? 

after pjang

Schumann Lieder / Poulenc Sonata

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 15
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## ptr

Winterreisender said:


> Still no love for die ferne Geliebte?


None at all! 

/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Dufay: Missa / Adam

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 16
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## science

after PG:

Adam / Dufay NRS

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 28
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nielsen / Schnittke

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 15
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 22
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 19
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 22
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 20
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Nielsen / Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 20
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Guest

After Nereffid

Poulenc Concert / Nielsen

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 19
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
*Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26*
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
*Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 - 33*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 20
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Mika

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Beppe Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 6
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 21
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 21
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Aecio

Schumann H/Beethoven

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 21
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Poulenc Sonata / Beppe

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 17
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Mozart / Schnittke

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 4
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Dufay / Martin

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 28
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 23
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Dufay Schubert

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 19
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 24
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Dufay M

Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
*Dufay: Missa L'homme arme - 31*
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
*Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24*
*Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 24*
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme


Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 24
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 23
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls

Poulenc / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 18
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 24
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## science

after ptr:

Schubert / Adam

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 12
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 26
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Mika

after science:

Haydn Schubert

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 20
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Trout

Mozart didn't receive mmsbls's full +2 vote.

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 12
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 27
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Trout:

Glazunov / Schubert


Nominated:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 2 - Winterreisender
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 28
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## shangoyal

after TurnaboutVox:

Mozart / Beethoven - An die ferne Geliebte

*Nominated:*
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 3
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 28
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## Aecio

Schubert/Enescu S

*Nominated:*
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - tdc - 1

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 30
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Vivaldi Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
*Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946 - 31*
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 4
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 20
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Dufay / Tarrega


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 24
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Schnittke / Carter


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 14
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 23
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Poulenc: Concert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 28
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Schumann L / Poulenc C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 11
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 28
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Orff Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 6
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika:

Poulenc CC / Dufay 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 23
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 21
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After science

Enescu V/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 15
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Mozart / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 16
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 24
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Shangoyal:

Schumann / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 (2) - Turnabout Vox

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 16
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Feldman / Schnittke

Nominated:
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 (2) - Turnabout Vox

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 16
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 30
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 22
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Susato

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 2 - Turnabout Vox

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 16
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 30
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 23
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Susato

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 2 - Turnabout Vox

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 16
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 32
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 22
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu/Haydn

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 2 - Turnabout Vox

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 32
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 24
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Schumann G / Poulenc C

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 32
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 4
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 24
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3

Love the songs of dawn, nice choice!


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Schumann Gesange / Schnittke

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 17
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 33
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 24
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Haydn Schnittke

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 24
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mikalainen:

Takemitsu / Holst

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 4
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 26
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## science

after ptr:

Enescu SC / Dohnanyi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 5
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 26
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 5
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Enescu Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After pjang23:

Mozart / Haydn #79

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After shangoyal

Rachmaninoff (nominated) / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No. 1 (Op Posth) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 34
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Rachmaninoff / Schnittke

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 13
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No. 1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 35
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schnittke / Orff

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No. 1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 37
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Carter/Schnittke

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
*Mozart: Idomeneo - 31*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No. 1 (Op Posth) - 4
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 38*
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Takemitsu Martynov

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 7
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No. 1 (Op Posth) - 4
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 38*
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## science

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Poulenc CC / Enescu SC

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 24
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

after Science

Susato / Janequin



Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 7
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 26
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Winterreisender:

Beethoven Ch / Poulenc Son

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 31
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 26
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Mozart / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 33
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 26
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## ptr

After bh

Shostakovich / Holst

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 33
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 28
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 26
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Vivaldi Susato

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 33
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Magnard / Mozart

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Carter / Mozart

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 35
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 10
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Mozart: Idomeneo - 37
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## science

I think Mozart is done. Am I seeing it wrong?


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Feldman Mozart

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
*Mozart: Idomeneo - 38*
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 26
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## ptr

My wote after BergHansson seems to have been skipped when Master pajng voted on the same! I'm re-adding my vote!

After pjang23

Shostakovich / Holst

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 3
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 28
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Beethoven An die ferne Geliebte / Poulenc Sonata

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 28
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## science

I'm on my phone - blew out my computer today... - would someone add my vote in for me? I'd like to vote:

Takemitsu +2
Shostakovich +1 

Thank you!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Takemitsu / Feldman

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 14
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 34
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Glazunov/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 35
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Holst / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 35
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Guest

After Magnetic

Poulenc C / Schumann L

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 3
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 8
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 35
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Good catch ptr. Feel free to vote within 9 hours of your original vote

After arcaneholocaust:

EnescuSC Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 6
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 35
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Rachmaninoff / Schumann Gesange

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 23
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 35
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Takemitsu, Schumann Konzertstuck

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 37
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Takemitsu / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 39
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Feldman Takemitsu

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
*Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden - 40*
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 19
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Haydn 97/ Magnard

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 7
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 29
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after mmsbls:

Shumann G / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 22
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 30
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Beppe / Poulenc C

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 34
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 30
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Guest

After berghansson

Poulenc C / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 3
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 36
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Magnard / Poulenc: Concert

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 10
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 5
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 37
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bloch EnescuSC






Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 21
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 5
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 37
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Magnard / Haydn 97

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 5
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 37
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 24
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Martin/Schumann Liederkreis

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 14
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 37
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Orff Poulenc C

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
*Poulenc: Concert Champêtre - 38*
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## ptr

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre

After Mika

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 9
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 24
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Aecio

Schumann K/Beethoven

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 10
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 31
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Shostakovich / Beethoven C

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 4
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 33
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi Vivaldi

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 7
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 9
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 33
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schumann: Gesange / Magnard

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 33
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Shosta Martynov

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83 - 35*
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 22
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Magnard / Haydn

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Holst / Adam 

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 26
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Holst / Carter

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## Winterreisender

after PaulieGatto

Purcell / Purcell

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 2 - Winterreisender
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdc

After Winter...:

Purcell / Purcell

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Prokofiev / Feldman

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 11
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Vivaldi Enescu

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 12
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holst / Magnard

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
*Carter: Cello Sonata - 27*
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 12
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
*Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1 - 34*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
*Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27*
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 12
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 4
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Susato / Janequin

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 1 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 12
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

Enescu SC / Haydn (seconded)

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 14
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Mika

after science:

Susato Haydn

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 14
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 31
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Magnard / Haydn 97

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 14
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 31
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 21
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Tarrega/Magnard

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 14
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 31
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Susato EnescuSC

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 33
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjan23::

Martynov Susato

*Nominated:*
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
*Carter: Cello Sonata - 27*
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
*Susato: Dansereye 1551 - 34*
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Mika

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551


----------



## Mika

New Board::


Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 27
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Carter / Glazunov

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 29
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Magnard / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 29
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 7
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 8
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam / Martin

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 29
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 8
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## ptr

after science:

Prokofiev / Feldman

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Carter: Cello Sonata - 29
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 8
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Carter / Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 2
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 8
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Haydn 79/Purcell C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 4
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 8
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rachmaninoff / Purcell C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 3
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 4
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Bloch Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 4
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Beethoven ferne / Haydn 97

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 4
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 11


----------



## shangoyal

after Winteressender

Haydn 97 / Haydn 79

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After shangoyal:

Magnard / Haydn 97

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 18
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 11
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Magnard / Schumann Gesange

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 31
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Carter / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 33
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Rachman / Dufay 

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 33
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Mika

after science:

Carter Martynov

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 35
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Furrer / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (*listen @ YouTube*)
Jeanne Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 1 - ptr (*listen @ YouTube*)

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Carter: Cello Sonata - 35
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Demessieux / Carter

Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
*Carter: Cello Sonata - 36*
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata


Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Glazunov

Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 6
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 15
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

EnescuSC Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 17
Feldman: Neither - 17
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Haydn Feldman

Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 17
Feldman: Neither - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 31
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Adam / Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

Nominated:
Beat Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 2 - ptr (listen @ YouTube)
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 1 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 17
Feldman: Neither - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 31
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Furrer

Nominated:
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 1 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 17
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 31
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam / Enescu SC

Nominated:
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 1 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 31
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 20
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn 97 / Magnard

Nominated:
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 1 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
*Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
*Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major - 33*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
*Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26*
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major

Nominated:
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 1 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

after mmsbls

Gershwin / Dufay

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 3
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## ptr

after WS

Demessieux / Gershwin

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## shangoyal

after ptr

Bach / Haydn

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 5
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 26
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Aecio

Schumann K/Janequin

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## shangoyal

Board after my and Aecio's votes (we posted simultaneously):

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After shangoyal

Prokofiev / Gershwin

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 25
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson

Schumann Li / Glazunov

Nominated:
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 2 - Aecio
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## tdc

After turnabout:

Turina / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Vivaldi Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 4
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 21
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 12
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Magnard / Schumann Gesange

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 4
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 23
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 28
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Orff / Schumann: Konzertstuck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 4
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 23
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 29
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Bach Cantata/Bach Motet

Nominated:

Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 23
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 29
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## science

After Mahlerian: 

Schumann 4 horns / Anon

Nominated:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 1 - science
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 23
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 14
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Magnard / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 1 - science
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 18
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 15
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bach Feldman

Nominated:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 1 - science
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 15
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rachmaninoff/Bach

Nominated:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 1 - science
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 11
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## worov

How come there is no Hovhaness in the list ? I vote for Symphony no 2 "Mysterious Mountains", opus 132.


----------



## Winterreisender

Worov, if you want to add something, just copy and paste the most recent board and add your two votes (rules explained on first page  )

After Aecio
Anon (just listened to this on Youtube and I love it!) / Beethoven Choral

Nominated:
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 7
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Bloch Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 9
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Furrer / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 9
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 31
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Bach Schumann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 25
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 32
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Trout

What does everyone think about grouping the Bach motets together?

After Mika:

Schumann Konzertstuck / Magnard

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 26
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
*Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op.86 - 34
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27*
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Trout

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 26
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 3
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 26
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> What does everyone think about grouping the Bach motets together?


Fine with me as You rarely buy any of the separately!

/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Adam / Anonymous

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 28
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 4
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 12
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 26
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 27
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Guest

After Paulie

Schumann L / Beethoven C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 28
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 4
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 26
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 17
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Magnard / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 28
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 4
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 13
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after mmsbls:

Poulenc / Schumann G

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 28
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 4
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 11
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## shangoyal

after Turbaboutvox

Bach / Anon.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 28
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 18
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## science

after shangoyal:

Adam / Enescu SC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 4
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## worov

After science:

Nominated:
Alan Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 2 (worov)


Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 5
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hi Worov

You can put your votes in like so:

after Science:

Hovhaness / Turina

Then explain your nomination in full (as you've done)
etc,
as well as adding in your points - just to make it clear to the rest of us what you voted for!

Best wishes,


T-Vox


----------



## worov

Thank you TurnaboutVox. Here it is re-written.


After Science:

Hovhaness / Turina

Nominated:
Alan Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 2 (worov)


Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 5
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After worov


Turina/Hovhaness

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 19
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Poulenc / Feldman

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 28
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Rachmaninoff / Magnard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 19
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bloch EnescuSC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 30
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Adam / Ives

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 32
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 8
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Adam / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 34
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 13
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Adam Bach

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
*Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion - 36 *
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 5
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## ptr

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion

After Mika:

Gershwin / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 20
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 29
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## science

after Trout:

Rachman / Schumann Liederk

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 7
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 22
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Purcell Mary / Gerswhin

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 5
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 13
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 22
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Anonymous/Beethoven C

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 22
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bloch Vivaldi

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 22
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 30
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Schumann L / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 4
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 22
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 32
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

Any other thoughts on the Bach motets?

After arcaneholocaust:

Rachmaninoff / Furrer

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 4
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 24
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 32
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Bach / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 16
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 24
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 32
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Schumann: Liederkries / Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Symphony #1 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 16
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountains', opus 132 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 24
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 34
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

NOTE: I changed the Hovhaness symphony name to 'Mysterious Mountain'

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Ives

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 16
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 34
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

Trout said:


> Any other thoughts on the Bach motets?


They were written at disparate times, at various points in Bach's life. Unlike several of his other collections, Bach never compiled them into a set. The only thing that connects them is that they're in the same genre.

After mmsbls

Schumann Liederkreis/Bach Cantata

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
*Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29*
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
*Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 36*
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 7
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## tdc

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion
1396. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24



I'm ok either way with the Bach Motets. I see Mahlerian's point but I'm not sure that when composers wrote pieces, or whether they were intended to be looked at as a set has been our criteria in the past. 

After Mahlerian:

Tarrega / Turina

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 7
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24 - 36
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Anon

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 6
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 29
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Magnard / Furrer

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 31
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Magnard Bach

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 18
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
*Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 - 33*
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion
1396. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
1397. Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11


Nominated:
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 18
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 (Op Posth) - 26
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23's list:

Rachmaninoff / Dutilleux (seconded) 

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 18
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 14
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 5
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 28
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Guest

After science

Hovhaness / Beethoven C

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 18
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 6
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 7
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 28
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After arcaneholocaust

Bach Cantata / Haydn

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 20
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 7
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 7
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 28
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After shangoyal:

Rachmaninoff / Haydn

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 20
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 7
Ives: Symphony #1 - 2
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 20
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 9
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 4
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Bach Dufay

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 22
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 2
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 4
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Furrer / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 22
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 4
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bach / Ives

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 8
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 24
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 2
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After tdc

Anon/Bach M

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 24
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 30
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Rach/Bach

*Nominated:*
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 25
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 20
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
*Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth) - 32*
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion
1396. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
1397. Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
1398. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth)

Bach EnescuSC

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 27
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 4
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Bach Cantata / Purcell Funeral

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 29
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Schumann

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 2 - Trout
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 29
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 8
Ives: Symphony #1 - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 2 - Trout
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 29
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 9
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 15
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Schumann / Hov

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 2 - Trout
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 29
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 10
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 25
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcane

Prokofiev / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 29
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 3
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 10
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

After berghansson

Dutilleux/Bach Cantata

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 10
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 10
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## science

after Mahlerian:

Hovhaness / Dufay 

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 10
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 8
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Anon / Gershwin


Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Winter:

Purcell / Purcell

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 8
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 8
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Furrer / Turina

*Nominated*:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 5
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 8
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 17
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Dutilleux / Schumann

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 30
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 8
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 18
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After TurnaboutVox

Bach 54/ Purcell C

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 32
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 18
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Bloch

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
*Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde' - 34*
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 18
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion
1396. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
1397. Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
1398. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth)
1399. Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde'

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness : Symphony no 2, 'Mysterious Mountain', opus 132 - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 18
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 3
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schumann / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 3
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Bach/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 27
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 5
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Prokofiev/Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 29
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 9
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Turina

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 31
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 10
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Turina/Orff

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 21
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 31
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bloch EnescuSC

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 31
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after pyang 23:

Glazunov / Ives

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 8
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 31
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

after TurnaboutVox

Martynov Prokofiev

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 8
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 8
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## science

after Mika:

Anon / Martin 

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 8
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 20
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 12
Ives: Symphony #1 - 8
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

I've checked around on various sites but can't find a version of _Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings_. Does anyone have a link that would enable me to hear it?

After Trout:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 5
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 11
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

mmsbls said:


> I've checked around on various sites but can't find a version of _Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings_. Does anyone have a link that would enable me to hear it?


The first movement is on Youtube. That was enough for me...

After mmsbls:

Dufay/Bach

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 7
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 6
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Dear mmsbls,

I´m not really surprised that you haven´t found any version of Tabakova´s concerto. It´s a very new composition released in cd (ECM) May 2013, so I think it is not surprising not to find it in Youtube. I hesitated before nominating such a young composer (33 years) with only one available CD but since I feel that she may be the next big surprise from eastern Europe by ECM (who has already launched the careers of people like Arvo Part, Silvestrov or Kancheli) I decided to took the risk. After all, the main point of this list is to share our love of Classical Music and I feel that Ms Tabakova is a shining new voice.

You may listen to her CD string paths at amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Tabakova-Stri...=UTF8&qid=1384625517&sr=8-1&keywords=tabakova

Or read these reviews about her

http://communities.washingtontimes....-paths-dobrinka-tabakovas-stunning-recording/

http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2013/07/dobrinka-tabakova-string-paths.html


----------



## Winterreisender

After Mahlerian:

Janequin / Beethoven Geliebte

Nominated:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 6
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 7
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

Aecio said:


> Or read these reviews about her
> 
> http://communities.washingtontimes....-paths-dobrinka-tabakovas-stunning-recording/
> 
> http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2013/07/dobrinka-tabakova-string-paths.html


What I've heard sounds like Vaughan Williams lite to me, and I'm not impressed by any review that refers to predominantly modal music as "tonal".


----------



## ptr

After WS:

Stravinsky / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 9
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Trout

Here is Tabakova's full _Cello Concerto_ on Youtube (for Mahlerian's viewing pleasure):


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've got the Tabakova String Paths CD and it's simply great music. I like it so much - I made her my avatar of the month 

After ptr

Tabakova / Purcell C

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 20
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Ives / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 25
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 32
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After TDC

Enescu V/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 27
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 9
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 33
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Gershwin / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 27
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
* Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 - 34*
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

1301. Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302. Lang: Little Match Girl Passion
1303. Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36
1304. Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425
1305. Ligeti: Lontano
1306. Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar
1307. Xenakis: Pleïades
1308. Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29
1309. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
1310. Liszt: Nuages gris
1311. Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312. Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313. Babbitt: Philomel
1314. Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2
1315. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
1316. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
1318. Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
1319. Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor
1320. Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20
1321. Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322. Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323. Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324. Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
1326. Britten: Simple Symphony
1327. Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A flat
1328. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330. Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29)
1331. Reich: Octet (Eight Lines)
1332. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
1333. Ockeghem: Requiem
1334. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
1335. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
1336. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, op. 10
1337. Constant: 14 Stations
1338. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra Op.25
1339. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
1340. Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons
1341. Pierné: Piano Concerto
1342. Bull: In nomine IX
1343. Webern: Cantata #2 for soprano, bass, choir and orchestra, op. 31
1344. Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E flat, op. 93
1345. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
1346. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D 877
1347. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
1348. Weber: Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79
1349. Penderecki: Utrenja
1350. Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
1351. Scelsi: Natura renovatur
1352. Mendelssohn: St. Paul
1353. Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and choir, op. 40
1354. Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355. Lully: Dies Irae
1356. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357. Herrmann: Symphony #1
1358. Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
1359. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, op. 108
1361. Lutosławski: Grave
1362. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363. Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364. Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365. Praetorius: Terpsichore
1366. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysag
1367. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1965-66)
1368. Bartók: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 7, Sz. 40
1369. Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370. Pelēcis: Nevertheless
1371. Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto: "Memo Flora"
1372. Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373. Mozart: Oboe Concerto
1374. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
1375. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
1376. Atterberg: Piano Concerto
1377. Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4
1378. Palestrina: Missa Benedicta Es
1379. Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380. Debussy: Pour le piano
1381. Ives: Symphony #3
1382. Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
1384. Schubert: Drei Klavierstucke, D 946
1385. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
1386. Mozart: Idomeneo
1387. Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388. Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389. Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D major, Op. 83
1390. Holst: First Suite in Eb major, Op. 28/1
1391. Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392. Carter: Cello Sonata
1393. Haydn: Symphony #97 in C major
1394. Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395. Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et Marion
1396. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
1397. Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
1398. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #1 in G minor, "Trio Élegiaque #1" (op. posth)
1399. Bach: Cantata #54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde'
1400. Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112


Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 27
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17 

New thread?


----------

